# Okay DE / Liga Privada cheerleaders show us your stash !



## cw_mi

Here is my 2nd from the top shelf in my winedor. It's filled with some Feral Flying Pigs, Flying Pigs, #9, T52, MUWAT, Baitfish , Dirty Rat's and UF-4's


----------



## Rock31

where are your L-40's 

very nice


----------



## cw_mi

Rock31 said:


> where are your L-40's
> 
> very nice


Thanks, and as far as the L-40's .. I just really don't care for the lancero vitola. I suppose I should give one a try though.


----------



## Batista30

cw_mi said:


> Thanks, and as far as the L-40's .. I just really don't care for the lancero vitola. I suppose I should give one a try though.


Nice selection Chuck! Ligas have that nice dark wrapper that makes them very drool worthy on camera. As for the L40, I would suggest you try them because the flavors are top notch! (and I'm not the loudest proponent of lanceros)


----------



## Mr.Erskine

I am literally salivating... I wish I had a bib.


----------



## PaulE

:thumb: :thumb:

Are they for sale? You certainly have more than any stores online or local stores that i've been checking.:mrgreen:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I love my Ligas, but not at your status yet.
Amazing stash.
:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Sarge

I think I might have a Kuba Kuba somewhere. :dunno: Lol jk, just split a box of 9s. I've smoked several pigs but none in the inventory. I do see why I can't find myself a FFP to try though. Dam! Had a few UF4s but they were so good I couldn't hang onto them. anyway, quite the stash you got there. Good Job :tu


----------



## mike91LX

i am a HUGE liga lover, the #9 toro is probably my #1 NC so far, and chris i am insanely jealous of those UF-4's

Boxes:









Singles:


----------



## aroma

My LPs are scattered in a few different places, but here's a pretty photo of a box of T52s I bought last year.


----------



## StogieNinja

Yyyyuuuummmm....

Most everyone has seen my Liga photos, but if you haven't...


----------



## StogieNinja




----------



## StogieNinja




----------



## flyinillini75

great great thread. Got to the party a little late. I have been looking for the flying pigs for a couple months with no luck. This thread has me drooling.... Wish I had me some piggies!!!!


----------



## Booyaa

Wow! Not tried any DEs so these are awesome pics, drooling over them!


----------



## Guest

Beautiful stashes! Let's hope Steve Saka (DE Pres.) chimes in on this one, I'd love to see his stash!


----------



## Staxed

not as impressive as some others, I need to get more of the LP (and certainly more Undercrowns...)...but here's my current DE collection. Thinking about selling/trading some of the Acids though...not that fond of them really.


----------



## grapplefu

I need more Ligas. Only have Ferals right now..


----------



## nikonnut

Had a half a dozen No.9s show up yesterday (still not out of the shipping bag) but I'm slowly gathering the troops


----------



## xobrian

Love my Ligas, I have a few but I definitely need to add some more 

At some point this year I'd like to add a box of T52 & Undercrown. Possibly some others if I happen to come across them.


----------



## cw_mi

Damn, there are some pretty nice collections of Liga's here... no wonder the B&M's and online retailers don't have any !


----------



## BDog

I wanna see a full box of # 9 pigs! So I can PM that person and make and offer to buy! :biggrin1:

When I get back to my main humi I will did my assortment out and get a pic or two to post.


----------



## ckay

I got a full box...just no box. And no PMs, please.


----------



## yellowv




----------



## Batista30

Liga Privadas photograph so well! Their rich dark wrapper looks absolutely delicious! Maybe I should take some shots of the Ratzilla and prerelease LPs from 2006 for this thread!


----------



## cw_mi

Batista30 said:


> Nice selection Chuck! Ligas have that nice dark wrapper that makes them very drool worthy on camera. As for the L40, I would suggest you try them because the flavors are top notch! (and I'm not the loudest proponent of lanceros)


I ended up picking a fiver up of the L40's. Thanks for talking me into it ! LOL


----------



## Batista30

cw_mi said:


> I ended up picking a fiver up of the L40's. Thanks for talking me into it ! LOL


Don't thank me until you smoke one! Unless you did already and enjoyed it...then go right on thanking me!


----------



## StogieNinja

Batista30 said:


> Liga Privadas photograph so well! Their rich dark wrapper looks absolutely delicious! Maybe I should take some shots of the Ratzilla and prerelease LPs from 2006 for this thread!


 Would love to see those!!!


----------



## nikonnut

As would I!


----------



## Batista30

Here are some the LPs from the past. Not all of these went into production and/or went into production with the same name.

Liga Privada #9 Test Blend #6










Liga Privada #9 May 2006










Liga Privada #9 Prerelease










Liga Privada JD #4 Label Machine










Liga Privada JD #4 Sample Test Blend










Liga Privada #9 March 2007










Ratzilla 7 x 44










Liga Privada T52 Unbanded 2012 Release










Liga Privada Serie Unico A










Please go to ***************.com for more shots!


----------



## Matt4370

Very nice collection Veeral! I have yet to try a LP. My B&M has some, I just need to pony up and get me one.


----------



## cw_mi

Batista30 said:


> Don't thank me until you smoke one! Unless you did already and enjoyed it...then go right on thanking me!


Have not tried one yet, looking forward to it though.



Batista30 said:


> Here are some the LPs from the past. Not all of these went into production and/or went into production with the same name.


Wow, some really cool stuff there. Have you smoked any of those blends ?


----------



## nikonnut

Veeral,
Very cool! It's really neat that you have a (smokeable) history of the development of the Liga Privada and Unico lines. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bad Finger

cw_mi said:


> Thanks, and as far as the L-40's .. I just really don't care for the lancero vitola.


Good. More for me!


----------



## Animal

Oh....my....goodness.....

I've been away for way too long.


----------



## Batista30

Animal said:


> Oh....my....goodness.....
> 
> I've been away for way too long.


Chad!!!!! :rockon::kiss::tongue: Absolutely GLAD to see your face!


----------



## Animal

Likewise, brother! Honestly, I was afraid I would come back and some of the old guys wouldn't be around.


----------



## neil

i have only had the luxury of owning/ smoking one LP undercrown and one MUWAT, and i must say, they are great cigars! no wonder i can never find them anywhere, because you guys are hoarding them all! 

J/K, enjoy those smokes, gentlemen!


----------



## priorwomanmarine

I got a few of them at Christmas at Daniels B&M. I sent one to Aaron, think one to Daniel and saved one for myself.


----------



## BDog

Finally had a chance to take a picture of my Liga's and some relates sticks (i.e. MUWAT/ Undercrown)

3 boxes of Feral Pigs
3/4 of a box of Dirty Rats
Some #9 and T 52 Pigs
#9 and T52 assorted singles
as well as 
7 Undercrown and
5 MUWAT 6x60's

Full box of Undercrown Robo's on the way as well.


----------



## kdmckin

Here is my stash, 
1 box of Undercrown Toros, 
1 Box #9 Toros, 
2-L40's, 
2- Dirty Rats 
4-Uzi's.


----------



## StogieNinja

Beautiful collections! Bruce... that's a beautiful sight, man!!!


----------



## TGOD

damn. Quite a collections of liga's people got here. :smokin:


----------



## DarrelMorris

Nice photos Derek. They would be beautiful propperly matted and framed.


----------



## DarrelMorris

I just purchased a Liga Pravada #9. Not sure if I should smoke it now or wait for my pallette to develope so I can really appreciate it.


----------



## aroma

DarrelMorris said:


> I just purchased a Liga Pravada #9. Not sure if I should smoke it now or wait for my pallette to develope so I can really appreciate it.


... or, if you're like me, wait for the cigar itself to smooth out. My stash of 9's are a year old now, and I like 'em, but they're not yet in the "sweet spot" for my tastes. I'll keep re-visiting them every 6 months. I'm expecting them to be awesome with 2-3 yrs.

If you like the "spicy bite," you may want to smoke yours with just a couple months of humidity equalization.


----------



## StogieNinja

Thanks Darrel! Regarding the No9, it depends on how your palate is now. Some people want the LP9 smooth, like Aroma. Others, including Steve Saka, for whom the blend was developed, prefer it relatively fresh, as the flavors are bolder and hit a little harder initially. 

If you're like me, you may not notice a big difference between a relatively fresh one and a year old one. Smoke it now, so you can decide if you like it. If you do, buy a few to rest for a year or so and see how you like them then!


----------



## bob-o

Now I know why I can't find any T-52,etc. Chuck has them all!


----------



## BDog

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Thanks Darrel! Regarding the No9, it depends on how your palate is now. Some people want the LP9 smooth, like Aroma. Others, including Steve Saka, for whom the blend was developed, prefer it relatively fresh, as the flavors are bolder and hit a little harder initially.
> 
> If you're like me, you may not notice a big difference between a relatively fresh one and a year old one. Smoke it now, so you can decide if you like it. If you do, buy a few to rest for a year or so and see how you like them then!


Great advice Derek!

Plus there will be many more Liga # 9's available as they are part of the core line that Drew Estates provides. So unless its a Flying Pig # 9 then smoke it right after it has had time to aclimate to your humidor. Then you will know what a "fresh" Liga No 9 is like and you can decide if you want to let the flavors blend and mellow some on your future smokes.

Its a great stick either way in my book!


----------



## eljimmy

BDog said:


> Finally had a chance to take a picture of my Liga's and some relates sticks (i.e. MUWAT/ Undercrown)
> 
> 3 boxes of Feral Pigs
> 3/4 of a box of Dirty Rats
> Some #9 and T 52 Pigs
> #9 and T52 assorted singles
> as well as
> 7 Undercrown and
> 5 MUWAT 6x60's
> 
> Full box of Undercrown Robo's on the way as well.


Pssssst, B-DOG! sell me a box of Feral Pigs! hahaha


----------



## k-morelli

my measly collection compared to some of you.. not pictured are another dirty rat and another t52 robusto in my herfador..


----------



## jmd

Those pictures make them look good enough to eat! hoto:


----------



## mortopher

Damn I wish I didn't live in NY. B&Ms here a full of them but I'd get them cheaper overbidding on Cbid!


----------



## android

never heard of these until seeing this thread... but damn, do they look good. especially those little fatties!


----------



## yellowv

Here is my DE drawer.


----------



## BDog

android said:


> never heard of these until seeing this thread... but damn, do they look good. especially those little _piggies_!


Fixed that for ya! :tu

Looks good Joe!


----------



## bob-o

Nice DE drawer Joe...


----------



## BamaDoc77

As a 99% CC smoker, I hear alot about these LPs, but havent tried one..might have to try to get my hands on some.


----------



## BDog

BamaDoc77 said:


> As a 99% CC smoker, I hear alot about these LPs, but havent tried one..might have to try to get my hands on some.


Way different experience! Its more like a heavy piece of meat compared to a slice of exquisitely prepared gourmet turkey. Smoke is thick and dense with a slightly sweet finish. Each has their place on the cigar roster in my book.


----------



## nikonnut

Quick update to my collection. It's growing slowly but surely :tu and needs more piggies


----------



## Slowreaction

My DE stash


----------



## falconman515

*OHH MY LORD I CAN'T HANDLE THIS THREAD !!!*

They all look so Damn Yummy and AMAZING!

I have became a huge Liga Whore ans this thread makes me wanna salivate endlessly.


----------



## KaChong

So I'm feeling left out. Uncool. I haven't got the latest IPhone. 

How often does Drew Estates do a production run of LPs? I want to try some, but I can't find them in crappy local B&Ms here in Toronto. There are plenty of overtaxed CCs, but I envy the glut of cheap NCs in the US. You guys have access to some great NC prices!


----------



## cigaraddict

My growing Liga Privada stash:

11 Feral Flying Pigs
16 L40 Lanceros
2 Liga "A"s 
1 Toro No. 9
1 Parejo T52
5 Undercrown Robustos
3 Undercrown Corona Dobles


----------



## cw_mi

cigaraddict said:


> View attachment 37628
> 
> 
> My growing Liga Privada stash:
> 
> 11 Feral Flying Pigs
> 16 L40 Lanceros
> 2 Liga "A"s
> 1 Toro No. 9
> 1 Parejo T52
> 5 Undercrown Robustos
> 3 Undercrown Corona Dobles


I am in awe of the "A" s ... talk about HTF !! You plan on smoking them or just collecting ?


----------



## francone13

KaChong said:


> So I'm feeling left out. Uncool. I haven't got the latest IPhone.
> 
> How often does Drew Estates do a production run of LPs? I want to try some, but I can't find them in crappy local B&Ms here in Toronto. There are plenty of overtaxed CCs, but I envy the glut of cheap NCs in the US. You guys have access to some great NC prices!


I doubt you will find any LP here in Canada. Go to the Companies that deliver to Canada thread. There are a couple of online retailers that sell LP and ship to Canada. Just need to wait until they are in stock.


----------



## cigaraddict

I`m still debating but fine cigars are made to be enjoyed, so I figure its only a matter of time. Especially if I can get more


----------



## vtxcigar

OK, I really came here looking for cheerleaders, but after looking through all the pics of the Liga Privadas, 
especially those dark oily #9s, my keyboard is soaked from drool and needs to be replaced.
I love those #9s. Mmmmmmm :smoke:


----------



## BDog

cw_mi said:


> I am in awe of the "A" s ... talk about HTF !! You plan on smoking them or just collecting ?


Same here! Those "A"s are a rare breed indeed! Kind of a remarkable Liga stash for a newbie !:welcome:


----------



## cigaraddict

Haha thanks! :yo:. New to the forum, but have been collecting for years.


----------



## falconman515

My Stash ..... I have since added a 5er of Dirty Rat but this is where I stand minus that at the moment!

*My Main Liga Privada Tray (16 No.9 / 13 T52 / 7 FFP / 7 Dirty Rat / 6 L40) .........*










*My Undercrown / Uzi Tray* (only half of the tray is DE *22 Undercrown / 6 Uzi / 4 Uzi Baitfish*)........


----------



## BDog

Damn Nice Chris! Damn Nice!

Keep it up! :tu


----------



## nikonnut

Got a little quite here so I figured I would post the progression of a Liga whore  I call this photo homage "LIARS! You said it was a slope, not a cliff!" 

Started out innocently enough. Just a noob sampling something new. What could possible happen?









but a mere two months later and I think I have a (good) problem;

The top shelf








The other top shelf









and there's another 10 robustos and 5 toros inbound. Someone help me. I am so ate up with this cigar words cannot express the joy smoking one elicits. I'm not sure who turned me on to these but I owe you, brother :hug: (and my wallet wants to kick your ass :rofl


----------



## KaChong

I managed to score a few Ligas including a couple Ferals. How long do you typically sit on them? I'm itching to light one up. It's hard to hold back really.


----------



## mikel1128

After looking at this thread I think I need to try a Liga.


----------



## nikonnut

KaChong said:


> I managed to score a few Ligas including a couple Ferals. How long do you typically sit on them? I'm itching to light one up. It's hard to hold back really.


Carl,
Smoke those suckers  I think they're great ROTT or with a couple of months on them and Aroma says they are tasty a year out(don't think any of mine will make it that long) so there's only one way to find out  time for one to suffer a fiery end.


----------



## KaChong

Thanks Chris. I think I'll give them a week to settle out in the humi before I spark up the first one. I'm looking forward to trying them!


----------



## MoreBeer

Yep, no need to age Liga's. Just smoke 'em. Dem be dam good ceegars, spesilly dem 9's.

I remember the days when they were relatively easy to find. Looks like everyone has found out how good they are. Closest thing to a cigar orgasm out there.


----------



## android

mikel1128 said:


> After looking at this thread I think I need to try a Liga.


you said it Michael... one can only go. so. long...


----------



## Guarantee

I am new to this site and this thread is what drew me in. Liga privadas are my absolute favorite cigars and the 9/feral are my favorites. Luckily, my local shop carries the 9 and t52, along with Muwats and undercrowns. They had dirty rats for about a year and finally sold the last of their stock recently during a DE event. I have about 5 9s, 8 ( soon to be 7) feral pigs, 2 undercrowns, and 2 t52 flying pigs in my box right now. I like, not love, the Muwats. Waiting for the bait fish. Havent tried the L40, A, no. 9 pig, UF, ratzilla, or dirty rat yet. Thats right could have bought plenty of rats but was stupid and never tried it when I could, now their gone.


----------



## nikonnut

Guarantee said:


> I am new to this site and this thread is what drew me in. Liga privadas are my absolute favorite cigars and the 9/feral are my favorites. Luckily, my local shop carries the 9 and t52, along with Muwats and undercrowns. They had dirty rats for about a year and finally sold the last of their stock recently during a DE event. I have about 5 9s, 8 ( soon to be 7) feral pigs, 2 undercrowns, and 2 t52 flying pigs in my box right now. I like, not love, the Muwats. Waiting for the bait fish. Havent tried the L40, A, no. 9 pig, UF, ratzilla, or dirty rat yet. Thats right could have bought plenty of rats but was stupid and never tried it when I could, now their gone.


Ryan,
Welcome to puff! Sounds like you have a pretty good collection going. The dirty rat is a nice smoke but I personally like the Connecticut maduro more (hence the abundance of No.9s in my stash  ) I'm not sure how easy a ratzilla will be to find (The only one I've ever seen was in a pic by Batista30) but... One of the prizes in the Troop Rally 2012 is two JD-4s donated by Aninjaforallseasons and SoCalOCMatt put up a 5er of No.9 pigs (hint, hint)


----------



## Guarantee

I dont believe it has been released yet. What is the troop rally 2012?


----------



## nikonnut

Guarantee said:


> I dont believe it has been released yet. What is the troop rally 2012?


Ryan,
The troop rally is an event to collect cigars for our men and women in uniform that are doing their duty to God and country. You may be too new to view it but here's a link Troop Rally 2012 a great cause and you might score the coveted LPs :tu


----------



## Fuelie95




----------



## Matt4370

Fuelie95 said:


>


No friggin way dude!!??? Are you one of the Lotto winners or what!!??? Holy shit balls! Impressive, kudos to you bro.


----------



## jeepman_su

Its not much but its what I got (5-Liga 9's, 5-Liga T52's, 5-Undercrowns, 3-Ferel Pigs......my liga's share space with my AF's in one humidor so that is why both are pictured.


----------



## Matt4370

Here is all I have for LP/DE sticks at the moment.
1)#9
1)FFP
2) Undercrowns


----------



## android

nice additions fellas!


----------



## justbrew77

Just add these to my LP Collection on friday. I wish I could find some Flying pigs, I only have 2 left.


----------



## nikonnut

Justin, very nice addition! And I thought I was doing good having one box of FFPs  Can we see the rest of the collection?


----------



## justbrew77

Thanks, they weren't easy to find but I think I'm good on FFPs for a while. Now to try and find some Flying Pigs and Dirty Rats. It's not a great picture but two of the FFP boxes are empty and two are still sealed. I traded some to friends. 33 FFPs, 2 undercrowns, 1 UF4, 1 L40, 1 Dirty Rat, 4 No. 9s, 7 T52s, 4 Bait Fish, and my Favorite smoke so far 2 Flying Pigs.


----------



## Matt4370

Very nice LP stash you got there Justin. Wish mine looked like that.


----------



## nikonnut

Justin,
Thanks for posting up the whole collection  Looks great! :tu


----------



## Matt4370

Your stash is looking pretty killer too Chris!


----------



## android

awesome Justin! what are the little pigs called?


----------



## StogieNinja

android said:


> awesome Justin! what are the little pigs called?


"Impossible to find anywhere."


----------



## Matt4370

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *"Impossible to find anywhere."*


:drum: :biglaugh: :rotfl:


----------



## justbrew77

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> "Impossible to find anywhere."


That's about right, I can't find them anywhere.

Andrew they are No. 9 Flying pigs.

Thanks everyone for the compliments


----------



## android

thanks to Christopher (nikonnut), i can join this thread with a pic! not much, but it's a start!


----------



## BDog

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> "Impossible to find anywhere."


"Rainbow Unicorn's"


----------



## KaChong

"Pure Unobtanium"


----------



## Guarantee

Have 2 t52 flying pigs and would love to trade for a 9 flying pig.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

This will be fun, one day.


----------



## tek2advanced

This thread makes me drool over myself...


----------



## cw_mi

Fuelie95 said:


>


Simply stunning !!! What a great stash !


----------



## cw_mi

My take from a DE event a few weeks ago


----------



## StogieNinja

Sweet visor!


----------



## justbrew77

cw_mi said:


> My take from a DE event a few weeks ago


Nice, I'm going to a Drew Estate dinner in June hopefully thats the visor and cutter we get, they are sweet.


----------



## cw_mi

justbrew77 said:


> Nice, I'm going to a Drew Estate dinner in June hopefully thats the visor and cutter we get, they are sweet.


Justin, sounds like it will be a good time. A friend and I actually drove out of state for this event, we had planned on buying 3 boxes to try and get some of the "A"'s and the ashtray they are giving away at some of the events... sadly they weren't giving them away at this one. It was still a good haul though, and I came home with more money left than I had planned, so that is good.


----------



## justbrew77

cw_mi said:


> Justin, sounds like it will be a good time. A friend and I actually drove out of state for this event, we had planned on buying 3 boxes to try and get some of the "A"'s and the ashtray they are giving away at some of the events... sadly they weren't giving them away at this one. It was still a good haul though, and I came home with more money left than I had planned, so that is good.


Yeah I can't wait, it's June 6. We get Dinner, 2 drinks, 10 cigars, Tshirt, visor, cutter, and to meet Jonathan Drew. 6 of us are going, should be a great time. I'm hoping to pick up and A or 2


----------



## Guarantee

Where is this event?


----------



## mortopher

Not showing my stash (yet), but Name Your Price on cigar monster has Liga Undercrown Gordito 5 Packs on it, I picked up 5 of them for $135 a moment ago!


----------



## justbrew77

Guarantee said:


> Where is this event?


Not sure if you are asking me or Chuck, but the event I'm going to it pittsburgh, Pa at a restaurant call Penn Brewery


----------



## Guarantee

Is it invite only?


----------



## justbrew77

No, call or go to a shop called Smoker Friendly they are selling them, I'm not sure if you can buy them over the phone though.


----------



## nikonnut

Well guys. these aren't nearly as cool as those cutters or that sweet visor (I'd love to make a meet and greet with JD!) but every once in a while I find a little bit of adhesive goodness tucked in with a 5er of No.9 robustos. Starting to amass a little collection and the Dirty Rat stickers are new to me. I love the Rat on the tractor  I think it would make a bangin' T-shirt!


----------



## BDog

Nice stickers! Want to part with one of the Undercrown? PM me if so?
Also if anyone can pick me up a visor from a Drew Estates event as I missed the one here in San Jose earlier in the month :banghead: I will kick some peso's or some worthy sticks!

I also picked up yet another box of the FFP's this weekend!


----------



## justbrew77

If someone doesn't get you a visor by June I will hook you up with the one I get, I will never wear it.



BDog said:


> Nice stickers! Want to part with one of the Undercrown? PM me if so?
> Also if anyone can pick me up a visor from a Drew Estates event as I missed the one here in San Jose earlier in the month :banghead: I will kick some peso's or some worthy sticks!
> 
> I also picked up yet another box of the FFP's this weekend!


----------



## android

nice stickers Chris! the rat ones are rad!


----------



## StogieNinja

nikonnut said:


> Well guys. these aren't nearly as cool as those cutters or that sweet visor (I'd love to make a meet and greet with JD!) but every once in a while I find a little bit of adhesive goodness tucked in with a 5er of No.9 robustos. Starting to amass a little collection and the Dirty Rat stickers are new to me. I love the Rat on the tractor  I think it would make a bangin' T-shirt!


I'd kill for a t-shirt with the Lion design on it!

Are those just stickers, or vinyl clings? That rat would make a great t-shirt too, you're totally right!

Hey Steve/JD!!! T-shirts with the Lion and Rat logos!!!!! :smoke:



BDog said:


> Nice stickers! Want to part with one of the Undercrown? PM me if so?
> Also if anyone can pick me up a visor from a Drew Estates event as I missed the one here in San Jose earlier in the month :banghead: I will kick some peso's or some worthy sticks!
> 
> I also picked up yet another box of the FFP's this weekend!


:dr Even the box makes my mouth water!


----------



## nikonnut

Derek,
I'm right there with you, bro! I openly weep that I missed out on a No.9 T-Shirt back when they could be had!  As best as I can tell without actually peeling one is that they are stickers. The Unico Lions are a solid white back-ground with the details printed over that. 

Oh, and BDog, you've got a PM!


----------



## BDog

justbrew77 said:


> If someone doesn't get you a visor by June I will hook you up with the one I get, I will never wear it.


Thanks Justin! That would be great! I can wait till June if needed. You've got PM


----------



## StogieNinja

nikonnut said:


> Derek,
> I'm right there with you, bro! I openly weep that I missed out on a No.9 T-Shirt back when they could be had!  As best as I can tell without actually peeling one is that they are stickers. The Unico Lions are a solid white back-ground with the details printed over that.
> 
> Oh, and BDog, you've got a PM!


Wait, they ACTUALLY made those?! I had no idea.

Also, Lobsters and ZKs suck. Squids Rule.

(Let the games begin!)


----------



## BDog

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wait, they ACTUALLY made those?! I had no idea.
> 
> Also, Lobsters and ZKs suck. Squids Rule.
> 
> (Let the games begin!)


They are SOLD OUt , but here is what they look like.

Drew Estate Store - Liga Privada No. 9 T-Shirt


----------



## justbrew77

Finally found a box of Dirty Rats. Can not wait to try one.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Justin, awesome pickup! The rats look seem like a great smoke, let us know what you think about them, I still have yet to try one!


----------



## abhoe

From my birthday


----------



## android

Justin and Baine, you guys are making me drool! nice pickups!


----------



## abhoe

justbrew77 said:


> Finally found a box of Dirty Rats. Can not wait to try one.


Just curious here but are the wrappers various shades or is that the lighting playing with me? I ask because the box I have is very dark.


----------



## StogieNinja

abhoe said:


> From my birthday


Well, happy freakin' birthday, man!!! Looks like it was a darn good one!


----------



## Matt4370

Nice B-Day haul there Baine.


----------



## justbrew77

abhoe said:


> Just curious here but are the wrappers various shades or is that the lighting playing with me? I ask because the box I have is very dark.


Must be just the lighting in that room. They all seem to be close to the same shade up close. That's a heck of a birthday haul, congrats, happy birthday.


----------



## cavscout98

I don't have a stash of these yet, but after looking at this thread, I will have a stash of these upon my return home.


----------



## KaChong

All my shipments finally got in safe. Canadian customs was even nice enough to hold some of them for a couple weeks to rest them up for me!










A nice box of Ferals and a heap of #9's and a couple T-52's. A very nice addition to my stash!


----------



## bwhite220

Hands down, my favorite stick. Congrats fellas on the purchases. Can someone PM me where you finding these? Everywhere I check says "on order".


----------



## KaChong

Oltimes Cigars - Casselberry, FL has some Ligas left. Their site kind of sucks. You'll have to fill out a shopping cart to see if something is in stock.


----------



## BDog

KaChong said:


> Oltimes Cigars - Casselberry, FL has some Ligas left. Their site kind of sucks. You'll have to fill out a shopping cart to see if something is in stock.


Out of stock on the Feral Pigs and prices are kinda steep!


----------



## abhoe

Specs Has No9s and Rats

Happy Hunting.


----------



## ccforme

Wow. Very nics pic of some very nice sticks. I'm jealous.


----------



## PaulE

Smoking my first Feral Pig, weird start though, it had a tight draw at the beginning with the ash opening up.










All is good though after some time. Any others had the same experience?


----------



## nikonnut

Paul I have indeed noticed that the ash on the FFPS seems to flower a bit but I ignore it  as for the draw I've not had that problem yet but I've only smoked 2 so.... LOL


----------



## PaulE

nikonnut said:


> Paul I have indeed noticed that the ash on the FFPS seems to flower a bit but I ignore it  as for the draw I've not had that problem yet but I've only smoked 2 so.... LOL


Thanks Chris. I sure hope it was an isolated case. Mine had a real tight draw at the beginning and at the last 3rd of the cigar so i didn't bother finishing it. The FFP was resting for a month at 62RH. The T52, No. 9 and Dirty Rats i have were all great though.


----------



## BDog

Ive never had that happen and have smoked more than 5 easily. I think you got a Flying Feral Crab there as I can see its "craw"... :lol:


----------



## StogieNinja

PaulE said:


> Smoking my first Feral Pig, weird start though, it had a tight draw at the beginning with the ash opening up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All is good though after some time. Any others had the same experience?


Ever see the movie_Tremors_? I think you're smoking one...


----------



## nikonnut

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ever see the movie_Tremors_? I think you're smoking one...


LOL! A Feral Flying Graboid? I'd still smoke it!!!


----------



## PaulE

hahaha you guys are hilarious!!! :lol:


----------



## justbrew77

This is my top shelf too. I have a few more dirty rats on the way. There's a couple fine and rares in there also, forgot to take them out for the pic.


----------



## AStateJB

That's a heck of a top shelf you got there, Justin! :dr


----------



## longburn

Wow, for those that like Liga Privadas YOU REALLY LIKE THEM! I'm going to have to give one a try. It seems the #9, Ferals and UF4's are the most popular? What kind of flavor profile do they have?


----------



## jaysalti

Stupid wallet. Nice stash pics throughout this thread, gents. I have a Liga carrying B&M very near by, so I have to look over them every time I stop in... one day I will be forced to do more than look... just don't tell wifey. 

Super photos, Derek!


----------



## kdmckin

Very Nice Justin... Very nice


----------



## justbrew77

Just added these to my stash today. Can't wait to smoke another one

Thanks kdmckin


----------



## nikonnut

Nice score, Justin!


----------



## Sarge

from a few months ago....










A little more recently










might have a piggy stashed but I'm afraid to look. Found one about a month ago & sure enough it didn't last longer than a few days after I dug it out of the dumpster. :thumb:


----------



## Fuelie95

Love it! Great collection!



justbrew77 said:


> This is my top shelf too. I have a few more dirty rats on the way. There's a couple fine and rares in there also, forgot to take them out for the pic.


----------



## Technomage

Amazing stashes! I've been waiting a long while to have a liga hopefully I'll fine one soon


----------



## xobrian

longburn said:


> Wow, for those that like Liga Privadas YOU REALLY LIKE THEM! I'm going to have to give one a try. It seems the #9, Ferals and UF4's are the most popular? What kind of flavor profile do they have?


Start with a #9 or T52


----------



## Scottye83

I only have a couple but they are my favorites, top left:


----------



## android

keep em coming! nice stashes all!


----------



## exprime8

Sarge said:


> from a few months ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little more recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might have a piggy stashed but I'm afraid to look. Found one about a month ago & sure enough it didn't last longer than a few days after I dug it out of the dumpster. :thumb:


What is a UF-13? Sarge has 2 and I havent seen or heard of those before! Does anyone know were to get these? Im becoming a big Liga fan and these I must have them!!!


----------



## Dubv23

i believe they were only obtainable at Drew Estate events. Ive been looking all over to figure out how to get one and have had ZERO luck.


----------



## justbrew77

exprime8 said:


> What is a UF-13? Sarge has 2 and I havent seen or heard of those before! Does anyone know were to get these? Im becoming a big Liga fan and these I must have them!!!


Pulled this from another site, It's straight from Steve Saka's mouth (prez, Drew estate)

T52-4 was the final head to head blend that was competing internally with T52-3 to become the T52 final blend.

T52-4 was exceptional, in fact JD and I both liked it a slight bit better, but we were concerned that it tended to overpower some of the nuances in the liga and that we were sacrificing flavors for strength, so we ultimately decided that the T52-3 would be the final T52 blend.

JD for his own smoking pleasure kept having T52-4s made, but we banded them as JD4 so as to not cause confusion in the factory or with those he shared them with.

After he started handing them out, he decided that he didn't like putting his personal name on the product, so we started ringing them with MF-4 - it stood for what you think it does.

In the factory we kept tinkering with the T52-4/JD4/MF-4 blend to try to improve it (in our opinion) - goal was to keep the octane, but restore the depth of flavors... so we made a variety of minor liga tweaks and vitola changes to try and get it "perfect".

The result was the MF-13 - a robusto format. I think the MF-13 is better, not sure where JD stands on this - truth is the difference is so very minor between the two cigars I doubt most folks could even tell there was any difference unless they smoked them side by side... and maybe not even then, but we can tell... or so we tell ourselves. ;>

We started sharing both MF-4s and MF-13s at events and out of our pockets and they started to get some buzz online.

JD came to me one day with a My Father cigar and pointed out that Pepin's rings have an MF in the center of them. How both of us missed this is kinda crazy since we both smoke a lot of their cigars, but we did. So we decided to change the name to UF out of respect - we take pride in not knowingly copying others, so we rebanded all the MFs as UFs on our own accord.

UF stands for "Unico Fuerte."

So MF-4 = UF-4 and MF-13 = UF-13.

Netiher blend is really in testing per se, both are finalized blends. It just that neither is being produced for retail at this point.

We would like to release the cigar this year, but can't commit to doing so until we are confident we can get T52, Dirty Rats and L40s delivered on a regular basis to our customers as the UF-13 shares the same Stalk Cut Habano capa.

Now you know more than 99% of DE does about the lineage of UF-13... ;>

BR,

Steve Saka
Prez, Drew Estate


----------



## exprime8

Oh wow a lot of info, thanks! So maybe next year, if they do release em! I still cant even find Dirty Rats, L-40s and Flying Pigs!!!


----------



## slimjim32

Not my whole stash...I have a few other boxes of them though


----------



## ssaka

PS: Yes, it is weird to have a PS at the top of a post, but I just previewed my post and realized it is longwinded and somewhat self serving - so I decided to add this PS as a WARNING: Do not read it unless you can stomach a manufacturer posting pridefully about their product and for those that do endure my ramblings please know they are genuinely heart felt and good intentioned. Consider yourself warned...

Or you could just read it and hate on me, I am a very very very big boy and can take it... ;>

===

I am at the factory for the next ten days or so and just had a moment of peace to finally take a peek online at forums - been forever it seems...

Anyways, those are some amazing stashes and I agree they look super yummy - you guys take some great pics, I would argue many are better than the professional pics you see in many of the current cigar ads!

A few quick replies to some of the questions I saw while reading he thread:

1. Regretfully I can not post an image of my personal stash. Retailers are already pissed at us for not delivering enough LPs and my posting of an image of my stash would result in a f'ing firing squad! <lol> In 2006 I made it very clear to everyone at DE and others that LPs would be a nearly impossible cigar to make to meet demand if it ever became popular with smokers and that I was always going to ensure that as long as I was with DE I would reserve enough for me to smoke, it truly is my personal cigar. I smoke five or more every single day. So having LP's in stock for my own consumption is as essential as air and water so my personal stash is an absolute necessity as far as I am concerned.

2. Demand greatly outstrips out ability to produce these cigars at the quality and consistency we expect by easily 10 to 1 even after 5 years and the demand seems to be increasing, however we have not, nor will we "tweak" the blend or rush the tobacco to make them more available. We have been doing everything possible to harvest more leaf and we have increased production, just no where near the demand. And we have taken a very hard line stance we will not sell any LPs that we do not feel are worthy of being boxed, hence look at the huge T52 shortage of the last year. The extremely oily stalk-cut Habano capa from the 2009 harvest has required an extra year of fermentation and it appears the 2010 crop will require the same - hence the drought of T52s, Dirty Rats and the L40s, plus the indefinite back-burnering of the Ratzilla blend. We just simply are not going to screw up what we think is exceptional cigar for some short term sales even if that is millions of dollars. Some would argue we are geniuses other would call us incredibly stupid... I am still not sure which myself.

3. All of the LPs are regular production with the exception of 2 - the original No. 9 Flying Pig and the following year's T52 Flying Pig releases. All the No. 9, T52s, Dirty Rats, L40s and Feral Flying Pigs are intended to be continued production items as tobacco is ready to do so.

4. Wrapper shades DO vary. Within the No. 9 line the color of the CT Broadleaf No. 1 can vary from Maduro to Oscuro and in T52 the shades range from Colorado Maduro to Maduro. The reason for this is we DO NOT ferment the wrappers for color - we ferment them for burn, flavor and aroma - color is NOT a primary concern. If we were to make it so, it would mean we would have to over-ferment the leaf in order to achieve a perfect consistent color and that would end up resulting in our sacrificing some of the flavor. LPs are meant to be smoked with your mouth and nose, not your eyes - yes, we love the fact that they are pretty, but ultimately the taste, aroma and burn determines when we deem a wrapper bulk ready to be used on the production floor. Same holds true for the fillers and even the binder leaf. Fwiw, it is a continually ongoing discussion and sampling of tobaccos between JD, Nicholas, Jessenia, Rubio, Raymond, Luis, Joel, Chema, Marlin and myself that determines when tobacco is ready - it is truly a team effort of monumental proportions - everyone must agree before we certify tobacco as "ready to go". Today alone, we smoked dozens of samples of T52 wrapper from one of the 2009 pilones.

5. To my knowledge, we have no retailers in Canada. I think we have only one International LP account and it is in the Netherlands and he is a personal longtime friend of the company. Regretfully we have not yet been able to open more retailers, even though there are many we truly wish we could and fully intend to when supply allows.

6. Our intent is to not limit the brand, we as a company do not strive to make limited releases. You make far more money being able to consistently deliver to retailers and cigar smokers all the cigars they want to consume than playing the Limited game - imo most of this Limited Release nonsense is a gimmick. That being said and to repeat myself, even with that in mind we are not going to destroy what we regard as an exceptional product - we are simply going to do our best to make as many as possible the way they should be. I greatly admire the Padron's for how they have treated their 1964 and 1926 lines and it took them well over a decade plus of dedication to be able to supply as many as they do today, which still isn't enough, but they never cashed in at the expense of the quality of their product. And for that cigar smokers rightfully hold their product in high esteem and reward them with their hard earned dollars for their hard work of doing the right thing. IMO, this is the way to do it and everyone at DE agrees from top to bottom. And before anyone gets their panties in a twist, I am not saying we are Padron, I am saying they are cigar makers whom I greatly admire and I am smart enough to know they got it right in always putting quality first and foremost. Hopefully someday we will open many more accounts and be able to ship existing LP Appointed Merchants far more cigars.

And finally, even though this wasn't one of the questions I want to personally say THANKS. All of our past, current and future success is solely due to our fellow herfers enjoying our cigars and their willingness to buy them. We know everyone works hard for their money and we strive to deliver the best cigars possible regardless of whether you are an ACID or Liga Privada smoker or anywhere in between. We are humbled by the accolades we receive and do our best to listen and address the complaints of our customers, we are not perfect and we know this, yet please know we continue to always strive to be better.

So much for "quick replies"... sheesh!

BR,

Steve Saka
President, Drew Estate


----------



## android

thanks Steve for taking time to speak with us, much appreciated!


----------



## KaChong

Hi Steve,

Thank you for helping us appreciate your manufacturing issues with your excellent LP line of cigars. Thank you for not jacking the prices of these lines to balance demand with supply. While I wish I could find more of these fine sticks, I rejoice that I can afford a box of them when I finally find them. I have been pointing out the "Hecho exclusivamente para el jefe" on the band out my friends when I give one out to show that I am buds with Steve Saka. 

Thanks for allowing your marketing guys to pry some of your personal stash out of your angry hands to share with the rest of us.


----------



## border bandit

Wow, I have never had any of those smokes before. Closest is an Undercrown, but I have never seen any of those. I have been to B&M's all over the region where I live and a few where I travel on business and haven't found them. Maybe one day.....or maybe it's my unicorn.


----------



## sum12nv

Aninjaforallseasons - Would you happen to have any of your shots in 1920x1080 resolution. I'd love to use a few form my desktop background


----------



## nikonnut

Steve,
Thank you for stopping in and enlightening us as to the trials and tribulations of making a perfect a perfect Liga Privada. I figured that it was a monumental task and it makes perfect sense as you're dealing with nature to a degree and nature is a "mother" :lol: Thanks again!



border bandit said:


> Wow, I have never had any of those smokes before. Closest is an Undercrown, but I have never seen any of those. I have been to B&M's all over the region where I live and a few where I travel on business and haven't found them. Maybe one day.....or maybe it's my unicorn.


Robert,
You'll find them but right now I think they're everyone's unicorns. Keep your eyes pealed, they are out there.


----------



## nikonnut

Well guys, it's not a huge addition to my stash but I finally found some unicorns thanks to a great BOTL! I really never thought I'd come across a No.9 Flying Pig EVER! but I got lucky. I'm afraid to smoke one as I think it might be one of those MORE!!!! moments and there are no more.










Oh! and the undercrown was a tag-a-long. How awesome it that? It's one of my new favs :tu


----------



## BDog

Great score. Smoke at least one of the #9 piggies when you have a good hour and a half to devote to nothing but enjoyment of a very flavorful and satisfying stick!

Life is too short to not experience what a great smoke they are. Then save the other one and give it some rest. Smoke it as a special occasion. I have a few # 9 piggies left and they were truly hard to come by. The supply is surely dwindling and since they are not regular production there wont be any more new ones produced.

The Undercrown as a tag along sounds awesome! You gotta love Puff math as they say!


----------



## android

nice Chris!


----------



## Phil from Chicago

My stash is one Feral Flying Pig lol.

that stash will be gone in 3 hrs haha


----------



## BDog

Phil from Chicago said:


> My stash is one Feral Flying Pig lol.
> 
> that stash will be gone in 3 hrs haha


Now with a "beefy" stash like that of Liga's you are obligated to post 
Pic's? :rofl:

Enjoy the FFP! I know I have enjoyed every one that I have smoked to date.


----------



## ryanbish

Enjoying a No. 9 right now with sum12nv. Digging looking at the pics as we smoke!


----------



## nikonnut

android said:


> nice Chris!


Thanks, Andrew! 


BDog said:


> Now with a "beefy" stash like that of Liga's you are obligated to post
> Pic's? :rofl:


Of course he has to post a pic! Gotta document the onset of Liga Privada-itis :lol:


----------



## Phil from Chicago

its in the middle.. or was...


----------



## yellowv




----------



## Guarantee

I would be willing to trade for #9FPs. Would make it worthwhile. Have FFPs, Dirty rats, L40, T52 FPs and other premiums. Never had them before and the #9s are my favorites. They are my #1 wishlist. Let me know what it would take and i will try to make it happen. Also looking for the UF4 or A if anyone has it. Not as high on my list but anything Liga is pretty much Gold.


----------



## nikonnut

yellowv said:


>


Joe, looking good brother!


----------



## Guarantee

Did anyone read my post?


----------



## loulax07

Guarantee said:


> Did anyone read my post?


Unfortunately this section isn't for trades or WTB's. Once you have 100 posts and 3months some sections may open up to you. Till then you'll need to resort to other ways of hunting


----------



## RayJax

This thread never gets old.

It also makes me feel so inadequate!


----------



## cavscout98

Someday I'll be able to post in this awesome thread...until then, I just have to dream


----------



## Mfuchs88

ssaka said:


> Snip


I don't smoke, but I have such incredible respect for your company and your ethics. You seem like a great bunch of guys and I am sure I will be buying some in the future.


----------



## smokestackcigar

Here's my Liga stash. Don't know what I'm going to do once my singles run out because I don't want to empty my last boxes.


----------



## jphank

I just got my first piggy box! So excited!!


----------



## nikonnut

Well folks, I have been champing at the bit over a LE release and they finally showed up today! Just had to share so....









pay no mind to the No.9s or the FFPs :lol: I'm referring to the BOLT LE2012s. I know nothing about them other that what I have read but if my nose is to be believed they are just exquisite. They share wrapper material with the FFP as well as other Liga "parts". Super excited to smoke one (and bomb a few!)


----------



## flexemus

Very Nice...


----------



## BDog

Thanks for sharing the BOTL LE 2012's. Was not aware of these Lancero's. Had to do some catching up on halfwheel.com :tu


----------



## nikonnut

BDog said:


> Thanks for sharing the BOTL LE 2012's. Was not aware of these Lancero's. Had to do some catching up on halfwheel.com :tu


No problem, brother! I just stumbled on to them and, like you, had to do some reading. I originally thought that maybe they would be a No.9 like Lancero in contrast to the L-40 which seems more T-52ish. Now that I have them I don't know what they are :lol: They have a sweet, spicy, chocolatey aroma that is unlike any Liga I have experienced to date (I was sniffing every LP I have trying to get a match). I have high hopes to be sure! Lastly, there are still boxes and 5ers available so...


----------



## bwhite220

Those BOTLs look amazing!!! Now i'm going to have to hunt for those too!!! This journey will never end and I love it!

On a side note: Thought I'd throw this one out there - I'm thinking about going to Esteli, Nicaraga late next year to visit the Drew Estates factory. Would be awesome if we could get a number of us to go on the same one. Anyone else interested? It's $450 for a 4-day/3-night stay onsite at DE. All meals are covered as well as lodging. You just have to pay to fly down there and then drive 1.5 north from the airport.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Guarantee

UF4 6 packs on Top Quality Cigars site!!!


----------



## StogieNinja

Guarantee said:


> UF4 6 packs on Top Quality Cigars site!!!


You are KILLING ME, sir! They come out to $90 for a 6 pack shipped.

Split happening in the forum...


----------



## Trilobyte

Guarantee said:


> UF4 6 packs on Top Quality Cigars site!!!


Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## Halofan

My liga stash tends to dwindle rapidly.


----------



## nikonnut

Halofan said:


> View attachment 38909
> 
> 
> My liga stash tends to dwindle rapidly.


Very nice, Christian! I know what you mean about how rapidly a stash dwindles. They're just so yummy!


----------



## nikonnut

Damn...Double post.


----------



## itsjustkevin

Halofan said:


> View attachment 38909
> 
> 
> My liga stash tends to dwindle rapidly.


The little baby T52 look awesome! That is right up my alley.


----------



## nikonnut

itsjustkevin said:


> The little baby T52 look awesome! That is right up my alley.


Oh really? Good to know :evil:


----------



## Guarantee

Trilobyte said:


> Thanks for the heads up!!!


Did you order some? Mine should be here today.


----------



## justbrew77

Added some to my stash.








Ill have some new ones next week too.


----------



## nikonnut

justbrew77 said:


> Added some to my stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill have some new ones next week too.


HOLY SHIT! You weren't kidding about increasing your stash! That's freaking AWESOME!!! Nicely done, Justin!


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Note to self: GO BACK TO SCHOOL... GET BETTER JOB... ACQUIRE MORE FERAL PIGS lol


----------



## ckay

Few leftover test blends. Typical dirty rat and JD4, and then a not so typical BOTL and Ratzilla from 2010


----------



## StogieNinja

justbrew77 said:


> Added some to my stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill have some new ones next week too.


Oh. My . Goodness.

Ratzillas! Dirty Rats! LP9 piggie!

Excuse me....

.... I need a moment alone...

All joking aside, your stash is the envy of Puff, right now, dude. I've been looking everywhere for Dirty Rats and Ratzillas. Nice score, and nice stash, sir!


----------



## nikonnut

ckay said:


> Few leftover test blends. Typical dirty rat and JD4, and then a not so typical BOTL and Ratzilla from 2010


Wow! Very impressed! I forgot the BOTL has been in the works for 2 years now! Very cool!


----------



## itsjustkevin

nikonnut said:


> Oh really? Good to know :evil:


:behindsofa:eep: be kind good sir :yield:


----------



## StogieNinja

ckay said:


> Few leftover test blends. Typical dirty rat and JD4, and then a not so typical BOTL and Ratzilla from 2010


Wow. That's awesome. I don't know who you know, but I'm envious! This thread is bad for my contentedness. I no hit need to stop checking it!


----------



## bwhite220

I just bought 5 more No. 9 Robustos and 5 more No. 9 Belicosos. Pictures to come later this evening


----------



## False Cast

My modest and ever dwindling collection:


----------



## nikonnut

False Cast said:


> My modest and ever dwindling collection:


They do tend to dwindle don't they?  A ringing endorsement in my book! That's a fine stash, False Cast. Kudos!


----------



## nikonnut

Well, 
This is my latest addition. Justin hooked me up with the HTFs and I ordered another 5er of the BOTLs just in case


----------



## StogieNinja

Geez, man! I should have ordered another fiver of those BOTLs!

Just got this in tonight:


----------



## sum12nv

My LP Drawer


----------



## nikonnut

sum12nv said:


> My LP Drawer


Very nice, Jason!


----------



## StogieNinja

:dr


----------



## bwhite220

nikonnut said:


> Well,
> This is my latest addition. Justin hooked me up with the HTFs and I ordered another 5er of the BOTLs just in case


WHAT!?!? ...one day I will be cool enough to try a BOTL and a UF-4. One day.


----------



## Mr.Cam

Drew Estate has quickly become my favorite roller (for non-flavored), and this thread is making my mouth water. You guys have some awesome collections, wishing I could raid your humidors. Well done fellas, well done! One day I hope to have a collection half of some of the ones I saw.


----------



## False Cast

Awesome stash Sum12nv!

I take it you guys like the BOTL sticks? I'll have to try one someday!


----------



## StogieNinja

The BOTL is a great smoke. Pick one up if you get the chance! I'm kicking myself for not selling off a few things and buying a fiver.


----------



## bwhite220

I'm coming up empty on the BOTL cigar. I'll trade someone my dignity for one (or two) if you're willing.


----------



## smelvis

I was lucky to get a box of the BOTL still in the frezzer.


----------



## bwhite220

smelvis said:


> I was lucky to get a box of the BOTL still in the frezzer.


I'll trade you for it? Want my car?


----------



## nikonnut

bwhite220 said:


> I'm coming up empty on the BOTL cigar. I'll trade someone my dignity for one (or two) if you're willing.


Can't have you trading your dignity, now can we? I shot you a PM....


----------



## justbrew77

Just added two more to my stash, took me forever to find these, one of them will be smoked when my daughter is born in October.


----------



## loulax07

justbrew77 said:


> Just added two more to my stash, took me forever to find these, one of them will be smoked when my daughter is born in October.


How the hell did you get those? I think mining for gold may be easier


----------



## StogieNinja

justbrew77 said:


> Just added two more to my stash, took me forever to find these, one of them will be smoked when my daughter is born in October.


Daaaaaaaaaang. Nicely done, sir! Was that you that beat me to the punch at botl?


----------



## Mr.Cam

loulax07 said:


> How the hell did you get those? I think mining for gold may be easier


Where do you guys find all these awesome LP's for sale? I'm about to sell a kidney and some plasma just to get my hands on these. Anyone in need of an organ?


----------



## jakecartier3

Mr.Cam said:


> Where do you guys find all these awesome LP's for sale? I'm about to sell a kidney and some plasma just to get my hands on these. Anyone in need of an organ?


^^ My thoughts exactly. I think trying these is more critical to my health than the extra kidney!!


----------



## BDog

justbrew77 said:


> Just added two more to my stash, took me forever to find these, one of them will be smoked when my daughter is born in October.


Nice Justin! Could not wait to see a picture of the elusive "Unicorn".

Does someone have to hold the foot while it is being smoked? Seems like a yard or so long.

The BOTL's are still available right?


----------



## nikonnut

BDog said:


> The BOTL's are still available right?


Well, unless Tim is holding out on us I'm thinking they're gone  You might shoot him an e-mail and ask.


----------



## bbs1982

I'm speechless!!!! 
I recently caught the Liga Privada bug after smoking a T-51 and a #9. Where can I find some more?


----------



## Mr.Cam

nikonnut said:


> Well, unless Tim is holding out on us I'm thinking they're gone  You might shoot him an e-mail and ask.


Who is Tim and how do I find him?


----------



## justbrew77

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Daaaaaaaaaang. Nicely done, sir! Was that you that beat me to the punch at botl?


Haha, not sure, I'm on botl but I don't have enough posts for that section yet. I found them on olh, he might have been posting on both sites. Right time, right place.


----------



## justbrew77

These just came in today.


----------



## Mr.Cam

justbrew77 said:


> These just came in today.


Congrats, they look delicious. I'm Jealous!


----------



## nikonnut

Very nice, Justin! 
Grabbed another 5er of Air Benders myself.


----------



## BaconStrips

justbrew77 said:


> These just came in today.


Damn man! Nice! I couldnt find a Feral pig or T52 pig to save my life.


----------



## loulax07

my 2nd box of ferals
View attachment 68957


----------



## nikonnut

BDog said:


> The BOTL's are still available right?





Mr.Cam said:


> Who is Tim and how do I find him?


Alright guys,
I got a hold of Tim regarding BOTL availability and here's what he had to say "...

Christopher,

I am currently sold out. I am in Nicaragua right now at the DE factory. I have some projects in the works to announce soon. Not sure about other stuff as of now. Keep an eye out.

Tim"

so no BOTLs (unless you find some third party  ) but maybe there are some other DE goodies coming! :tu BTW, Tim is one heck of a good guy and deserving of our business. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## bwhite220

Christopher, if Tim is working on something in the Liga line with DE crew, I'll take a box! Or a 5ver! Whatever I can get my hands on. Just let me know, brother!


----------



## nikonnut

bwhite220 said:


> Christopher, if Tim is working on something in the Liga line with DE crew, I'll take a box! Or a 5ver! Whatever I can get my hands on. Just let me know, brother!


You know I will!  I'm gonna be glued to his website now for sure!


----------



## Mr.Cam

What is his website? I'm ready to throw down!


----------



## bwhite220

Mr.Cam said:


> What is his website? I'm ready to throw down!


x2!


----------



## nikonnut

Mr.Cam said:


> What is his website? I'm ready to throw down!





bwhite220 said:


> x2!


Haha! Well there's nothing to throw down on yet but...

PodMan Cigars

Sign up for his newsletter...trust me!


----------



## BaconStrips

nikonnut said:


> Haha! Well there's nothing to throw down on yet but...
> 
> PodMan Cigars
> 
> Sign up for his newsletter...trust me!


Subscribed. Thanks for the info Nikonnut.


----------



## Mr.Cam

nikonnut said:


> Haha! Well there's nothing to throw down on yet but...
> 
> PodMan Cigars
> 
> Sign up for his newsletter...trust me!


Just signed up, Thanks for the info. I almost threw down on some 9's but I just spend a lot on some E.P. Carrillo Acto Mayors. Does his stock go quickly?


----------



## Mr.Cam

BaconStrips said:


> Subscribed. Thanks for the info Nikonnut, does he give a homosexual discount.


Geez Kev, get out peoples faces with the gay stuff.


----------



## nikonnut

Mr.Cam said:


> Just signed up, Thanks for the info. I almost threw down on some 9's but I just spend a lot on some E.P. Carrillo Acto Mayors. Does his stock go quickly?


Well as guy who can only afford fivers it seems like his stock levels seem to last. Heck, it took almost 3 weeks for him to sell out the BOTLs and I even asked if I could go over the maximum order limit. He was more than cool with it. I'm sounding like a broken record but just a good guy.


----------



## bwhite220

Thanks man!


----------



## BaconStrips

Mr.Cam said:


> Geez Kev, get out peoples faces with the gay stuff.


I see what you did there...hahahahaha...your so creative. LoL


----------



## Mr.Cam

nikonnut said:


> Well as guy who can only afford fivers it seems like his stock levels seem to last. Heck, it took almost 3 weeks for him to sell out the BOTLs and I even asked if I could go over the maximum order limit. He was more than cool with it. I'm sounding like a broken record but just a good guy.


Sweet, I can only afford 5'ers myself. Sounds like you got a good thing going here, thanks for sharing with others in the thread.
Side Note: My wife says Canon is better than Nikon.


----------



## Mr.Cam

Hey gotta mess with you somehow


----------



## nikonnut

Mr.Cam said:


> Sweet, I can only afford 5'ers myself. Sounds like you got a good thing going here, thanks for sharing with others in the thread.
> Side Note: My wife says Canon is better than Nikon.





Mr.Cam said:


> Hey gotta mess with you somehow


Haha! If I had a dollar  It's all good! Had that argument more times than I can remember.


----------



## loulax07

My main LP drawer which also has some Anejos and Padron anny's
Around 22 ferals.
what i'm not showing are all my undercrowns which number around 50 or so
View attachment 69015
View attachment 69016


----------



## Mr.Cam

loulax07 said:


> My main LP drawer which also has some Anejos and Padron anny's
> Around 22 ferals.
> what i'm not showing are all my undercrowns which number around 50 or so
> View attachment 69015
> View attachment 69016


Nice collection, are you getting your Undercrowns at tobacco general?


----------



## loulax07

Mr.Cam said:


> Nice collection, are you getting your Undercrowns at tobacco general?


Nope, although that site looks intriguing. Bought one box of robustos on famous and the rest I got via trades.


----------



## kdmckin




----------



## LXA1100

Helluva Stash!


----------



## podman28

Hey guys I just found this thread. Thanks for all the kind words about my company. I always try to treat everyone right. If you look and have any questions feel free to shoot me a message or just e-mail me from the site. I think I need to spend a little more time looking around here! Thanks again all.

Tim Podwika
Podman Cigars


----------



## Mr.Cam

podman28 said:


> Hey guys I just found this thread. Thanks for all the kind words about my company. I always try to treat everyone right. If you look and have any questions feel free to shoot me a message or just e-mail me from the site. I think I need to spend a little more time looking around here! Thanks again all.
> 
> Tim Podwika
> Podman Cigars


Really like the site and how its setup. Looking forward to the re-stocking of the LP's!


----------



## StogieNinja

Tim's not kidding, the man is great at customer service, and incredibly quick to respond! He most definitely tries to treat everyone right. It's more like buying from a BOTL than from a storefront. I've had two minor mishaps, one my fault, one the postal services, and he was able to help me out both times almost immediately. If he has something you want, don't bother looking elsewhere, Tim's the guy to buy from!


----------



## nikonnut

podman28 said:


> Hey guys I just found this thread. Thanks for all the kind words about my company. I always try to treat everyone right. If you look and have any questions feel free to shoot me a message or just e-mail me from the site. I think I need to spend a little more time looking around here! Thanks again all.
> 
> Tim Podwika
> Podman Cigars


Tim, glad you found us and glad you're here!  Welcome to Puff, brother!

Guys, I'll just agree with Derek 1000%. I always go to Podman Cigars first!


----------



## podman28

Thanks for the kind words guys. I told JD about the thread and site in a conversation we had today. I wouldn't be surprised if he made an appearance here at some point in the near future. BTW I just published the latest newsletter for those of you on the e-mail list. We are giving away a very cool custom DE hand-painted cigar mold.


----------



## penguinshockey

This is most of my current LP stash. I have some T-52s in my cabinet but not sure exactly where . . .










How's this for cheerleading! 
No I'm not obsessed . . . . well maybe a little I guess!
My Father's day present from the wife and kids this year was a tattoo. So I thought what better than a realistic looking tattoo centered around my all-time favorite cigar manufacturer. I just had this done tonight and it only took a little over 4 hours (following a month in preparation)!! You do have to admit that the tattoo artist that put this together for me is very talented. I just hope that Jonathan and Steve don't come after me for copyright violation.


----------



## smelvis

Jim now that's a true fan


----------



## Motrix

Great LP stash and awesome artwork on your arm. Great shading, just comes to show you that Liga's look delicious in any form.


----------



## penguinshockey

smelvis said:


> Jim now that's a true fan


I definitely am that! Maybe they'll consider putting me on the payroll - lol


----------



## dayento2

awesome tattoo!!


----------



## Guarantee

They shouldnt care, free advertising for life.


----------



## jphank

Love that tatt! And your collection ain't bad either


----------



## penguinshockey

jphank said:


> Love that tatt! And your collection ain't bad either


Thanks. I am running low on #9s though and having some difficulty finding boxes. I hate that I like these cigars so much sometimes . . . . . .


----------



## Mr.Cam

I finally found some Pigs for sale and available. You just have to get the rest of the sampler...
When Pigs Fly Sampler


----------



## Phil from Chicago

damn thats a nice sampler find Mr. Cam


----------



## meatcake

podman28 said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. I told JD about the thread and site in a conversation we had today. I wouldn't be surprised if he made an appearance here at some point in the near future. BTW I just published the latest newsletter for those of you on the e-mail list. We are giving away a very cool custom DE hand-painted cigar mold.


Podmans is the bomb. I just placed a box order from there of the Undercrown Viva. Great promo you guys are running right now!


----------



## nikonnut

meatcake said:


> Podmans is the bomb. I just placed a box order from there of the Undercrown Viva. Great promo you guys are running right now!


Love when Tim offers 10% off and free shipping! Oh, and I hope you win the mold, brother! Good luck! :tu


----------



## tatubom1

Jim that is an awesome tattoo you have there, you sent a pic of it to DE yet?

:woohoo:Yay finely maid my 100th post, took ~2.5 years but that is what happens when you are a lurker :woohoo:


----------



## penguinshockey

tatubom1 said:


> Jim that is an awesome tattoo you have there, you sent a pic of it to DE yet?
> 
> :woohoo:Yay finely maid my 100th post, took ~2.5 years but that is what happens when you are a lurker :woohoo:


I was thinking of sending a picture to DE but wasn't sure how to go about it. Congrats on the 100th post!


----------



## BDog

penguinshockey said:


> I was thinking of sending a picture to DE but wasn't sure how to go about it. Congrats on the 100th post!


PM ssaka
He's a member here and has actually posted in this thread.

Link is here-

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...eaders-show-us-your-stash-11.html#post3580609

What could be more flattering than to embelish ones skin with a cigar that he had an influence in creating.

While your at it can you ask him if he has some of those Pewter Liga # 9 Ashtrays squirreled away somewhere? Need one of those to grace my deck! LOL!

"Fortes fortuna adiuvat" - _Translates to_ - Fortune Favors the Bold


----------



## dayento2

Here's my top shelf which, coincidentally, happens to have all my LPs. I got a bunch of Undercrowns not pictured though.


----------



## nikonnut

dayento2 said:


> Here's my top shelf which, coincidentally, happens to have all my LPs. I got a bunch of Undercrowns not pictured though.
> 
> View attachment 39251


Very nice, David! Totally jealous of the RatZillas! Great score :tu


----------



## penguinshockey

dayento2 said:


> Here's my top shelf which, coincidentally, happens to have all my LPs. I got a bunch of Undercrowns not pictured though.
> 
> View attachment 39251


Alright! Now I need some Ratzillas.....


----------



## dayento2

nikonnut said:


> Very nice, David! Totally jealous of the RatZillas! Great score :tu





penguinshockey said:


> Alright! Now I need some Ratzillas.....


Thanks Guys! I'm afraid if I smoke one I'll get "Ratzilla Remorse". I'm definitely saving it for a special day.


----------



## penguinshockey

BDog said:


> PM ssaka
> He's a member here and has actually posted in this thread.
> 
> Link is here-
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...eaders-show-us-your-stash-11.html#post3580609
> 
> What could be more flattering than to embelish ones skin with a cigar that he had an influence in creating.
> 
> While your at it can you ask him if he has some of those Pewter Liga # 9 Ashtrays squirreled away somewhere? Need one of those to grace my deck! LOL!
> 
> "Fortes fortuna adiuvat" - _Translates to_ - Fortune Favors the Bold


I tried to send Steve a PM but it looks like he has it turned off. I sent him an email and picture a couple of days ago however - no reply yet tho . . .


----------



## tatubom1

Give it some time, I am sure he is a very busy man who gets a lot of emails so it may take him a few days to get back to you but I am sure he will.


----------



## penguinshockey

tatubom1 said:


> Give it some time, I am sure he is a very busy man who gets a lot of emails so it may take him a few days to get back to you but I am sure he will.


No worries here. I know emailing the Executives that I work for is sometimes the worst way to communicate with them cause they get too many...


----------



## meko72

I have to admit, I tried my first LP Undercrown a couple of weeks ago and I am hooked. I cannot wait to try the 9's or FFP


----------



## RayJax

Not near the stash some of you guys have but this is my modest start.

I would have more Undercrowns if I'd stop smoking them as much!










I'm getting there!


----------



## nikonnut

RayJax said:


> Not near the stash some of you guys have but this is my modest start.
> 
> I would have more Undercrowns if I'd stop smoking them as much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting there!


Ray, looking good brother! Its all good. They are meant to be smoked after all.


----------



## Zlc410

I have a few No. 9's, but havent had much luck finding the others. Local B&M had some T-52's the other day and I grabbed one and smoked it the next day. It is possibly my favorite cigar I have tried, but would love to try a couple more to be sure. I have befriended the manager at the B&M and hopefully will get a call when they get some in. My wife will hate that day.


----------



## BaconStrips

I found a few B&M's in Austin and San Antonio this past week that had all these Liga's in stock (Execpt the UF-4's..online purchase) so i bought a lot of them, check out all my newest editions!

@NikonNut...These were taken with a Canon 7D...no Nikon's here. LOL

View attachment 69365
View attachment 69366
View attachment 69367


----------



## loulax07

BaconStrips said:


> I found a few B&M's in Austin and San Antonio this past week that had all these Liga's in stock (Execpt the UF-4's..online purchase) so i bought a lot of them, check out all my newest editions!
> 
> @NikonNut...These were taken with a Cannon 7D...no Nikon's here. LOL
> 
> View attachment 69365
> View attachment 69366
> View attachment 69367


Canon baby!


----------



## B.mamba89

Got these Liga's in..


----------



## nikonnut

Just added another pair of swine to the pig pen 










And for all you Canon shooters... All I can say is BAH!  Been shooting a Nikon since I was 10 (F2 photonic) and I can't afford to switch glass now! Given my choice I'd be shooting an Arca-Swiss Orbix 8"x10" large format. I wonder if Ansel smoked cigars?

P.S. For all the camera guys here's something else I hoard!


----------



## bwhite220

Sweet mother of all things good and holy, that's a lot of bacon in that pig pen!


----------



## nikonnut

bwhite220 said:


> Sweet mother of all things good and holy, that's a lot of bacon in that pig pen!


Mmmmmm! Bacon! Er...I mean just trying to restock for the next carpet bombing. :evil:


----------



## NovaBiscuit

This thread makes me want to try something :0 Maybe I'll pick up an Undercrown tomorrow


----------



## nikonnut

B.mamba89 said:


> View attachment 39345
> Got these Liga's in..


David,
very nice, brother!



NovaBiscuit said:


> This thread makes me want to try something :0 Maybe I'll pick up an Undercrown tomorrow


Garrett,
Go for it! The undercrowns are a tasty treat!


----------



## justbrew77

just added another bundle to my collection


----------



## hachigo

I'll just leave this right here for you guys to enjoy


----------



## loulax07

hachigo said:


> I'll just leave this right here for you guys to enjoy


How come I've never seen a couple of those?!


----------



## bwhite220

WHAT?!? I hate you both!! Haha


----------



## nikonnut

Here's my latest (and last) addition for a while... Maybe


----------



## StogieNinja

Brent, where the heck did you find those prereleases?! And Chris.... you lucky duck!

I do have one Ratzilla now, it was handed to me by JD himself last night!










I'll post pics of my DE stash soon... I'm waiting on one or two things in the air before I do!


----------



## nikonnut

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Brent, where the heck did you find those prereleases?! And Chris.... you lucky duck!
> 
> I do have one Ratzilla now, it was handed to me by JD himself last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of my DE stash soon... I'm waiting on one or two things in the air before I do!


Derek, 
That's freaking AWESOME! A ratzilla offered up by JD himself? That is beyond cool! Kudos, brother


----------



## Matt4370

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Brent, where the heck did you find those prereleases?! And Chris.... you lucky duck!
> 
> I do have one Ratzilla now, it was handed to me by JD himself last night!
> 
> I'll post pics of my DE stash soon... I'm waiting on one or two things in the air before I do!


Ya Lil' Fat Ninja...it would have been awesome if you had been wearing that DE T-shirt!


----------



## hachigo

I got the pre-releases from Mr. Saka. I was lucky enough to be bombed by him.

Very cool that you got to chill with JD, Derek. He really seems to get around.


----------



## nikonnut

hachigo said:


> I got the pre-releases from Mr. Saka. I was lucky enough to be bombed by him.


It's very cool that Steve blowed you up like that! BTW,
That No. 9 tubo is awesome! :tu I so want one!


----------



## android

Christopher, Justin, and Brent... awesome looking additions! and brent, loved seeing the rare ones!


----------



## bwhite220

It's sad how much I look through this entire thread. Well done fellas!


----------



## StogieNinja

Matt4370 said:


> Ya Lil' Fat Ninja...it would have been awesome if you had been wearing that DE T-shirt!


lol, Matt, I got plans for that shirt. It may be a while, but I got plans... you'll see!



hachigo said:


> I got the pre-releases from Mr. Saka. I was lucky enough to be bombed by him.


You gotta tell _that_ story!


----------



## BDog

+ 1 on the #9 tubo! That looks mighty nice!

Good stuff herfing with the man himself!

I added 12 Ratzilla's to my stash recently and 3 UF4's.


----------



## BaconStrips

BDog said:


> + 1 on the #9 tubo! That looks mighty nice!
> 
> Good stuff herfing with the man himself!
> 
> I added 12 Ratzilla's to my stash recently and 3 UF4's.


Holy crap! Nice additions BDog, especially with those Ratzillas! Very nice sir!


----------



## hachigo

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You gotta tell _that_ story!


The mystery is more interesting than the truth :wink:


----------



## nikonnut

Way to score a bundle, Bruce! Very nice additions!


----------



## RayJax

Awesome pickup Bruce!

Derek, I am super jealous! I need some DE love in Northeast Florida!


----------



## Liga617

I added some pigs to the stash as well as some Undercrowns.


----------



## justbrew77

Added these to my collection today


----------



## StogieNinja

:dr


Awesome, Justin!


----------



## BaconStrips

Holy balls Justin! Nice addition.


----------



## wacbzz

Two 12ers of Rats?!?! Man, I had to practically beg to simply get two. 

That's a nice score.


----------



## BDog

I always say "Two bundles are better than one" One to smoke and one to rest.

Excellent haul Justin!


----------



## StogieNinja

These are from a split, so I only get to keep a few, but still... such purdy packaging!


----------



## wacbzz

What a great size these Ratzilla's are. I'll be looking for some of these in the WTS fourm!


----------



## StogieNinja

Ok, here's the stash. This is everythig except for the two L40s, and a couple Undercrown Pigs which are onthe way. Once those arrive, I'll have everything officially released except for the UF-13, the pursuit of which has proven to be the bain of my existence.


----------



## nikonnut

That is a beautiful sight, Derek! Well done :tu


----------



## android

damn derek, lookin good brother. 

you guys are makin me scared to smoke the few I have in fear of you collecting them all!


----------



## StogieNinja

Oh, I'm not just collecting, Andrew. I'm gonna smoke every single one! I should thank a number of you profusely, as a significant number of these were gifted. An equally significant number of others were traded, and many were the result of a pm's "heads-up" when something came available. So thank you Puff! You individuals know who you are, you guys are the best!

Now, if I can just track down a pair of those elusive UF-13s, I'll be a happy man!

Also just noticed, you can't see em, but a few gifted FFPs and a pair of MUWaTs are buried in there.


----------



## k-morelli

update on my LP Stash, i steadily smoke and buy as i find them. added some Ratzillas today from Ninjas bundle split(Thanks Again)


----------



## BDog

k-morelli said:


> update on my LP Stash, i steadily smoke and buy as i find them. added some Ratzillas today from Ninjas bundle split(Thanks Again)


Bumped the Ninja's Ring Gauge! Nice Ratzilla pickup!


----------



## cw_mi

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ok, here's the stash. This is everythig except for the two L40s, and a couple Undercrown Pigs which are onthe way. Once those arrive, I'll have everything officially released except for the UF-13, the pursuit of which has proven to be the bain of my existence.


Incredible ! What a stash of HTF sticks, those "A"s look damn good.


----------



## crgcpro

2 boxes of Undercrown Pigs last week and 12 UF4's today. I"m still trying to get my mitts on some Ratzillas!


----------



## GIBrett

There is a LOT of cigar pron in this thread!


----------



## BDog

crgcpro said:


> 2 boxes of Undercrown Pigs last week and 12 UF4's today. I"m still trying to get my mitts on some Ratzillas!


Pics or it did'nt happen. :lol:


----------



## BaconStrips

Here is my stash...well LP/DE stuff

View attachment 69760


----------



## justbrew77

BaconStrips said:


> Here is my stash...well LP/DE stuff
> 
> View attachment 69760


Looks good brother. I have some new stuff, I might post up a new pic soon.


----------



## justbrew77

New updated pic, I need to stop smoking so many rats, haha. Smoke them if you got them.


----------



## kdmckin

yum.....yummm....yummmm


justbrew77 said:


> New updated pic, I need to stop smoking so many rats, haha. Smoke them if you got them.


----------



## StogieNinja

HOLY MOSES, Justin! where on earth did you find a box of LP9s?! That's incredible!

Your stash is now my wallpaper.


----------



## EngenZerO

@ justin = you are my new hero!


----------



## BaconStrips

Damn Justin...that's better than a mustache with titties.



justbrew77 said:


> New updated pic, I need to stop smoking so many rats, haha. Smoke them if you got them.


----------



## nikonnut

Wow! Those are impressive stashes! Here's what I've got thanks to generous BOTLs, mad bombers, and some good old fashioned dumb luck stumbling upon the occasional FFP, etc


----------



## BaconStrips

nikonnut said:


> Wow! Those are impressive stashes! Here's what I've got thanks to generous BOTLs, mad bombers, and some good old fashioned dumb luck stumbling upon the occasional FFP, etc


Very nice Nikonnut, you guys make my stash look small.


----------



## k-morelli

justbrew77 said:


> New updated pic, I need to stop smoking so many rats, haha. Smoke them if you got them.


your pig collection alone is friggin amazing add on the rats and other LP smokes and its like heaven.. now i know why i can never get my hands on a No 9, YOU HAVE ALL THATS LEFT APPARENTLY.. very impressive


----------



## BDog

justbrew77 said:


> New updated pic, I need to stop smoking so many rats, haha. Smoke them if you got them.


As always - Very Nice Stash! I'm a bit Jelly! 

It looks like in addition to such a wonderful presentation that you even line up your sticks from lightest to darkest wrappers! Could it be? The ones on the left in the center below the FFP's actually seem to be ordered in terms of shade. Just noticed that! :tu


----------



## EngenZerO

latest acquisition...


----------



## StogieNinja

BDog said:


> As always - Very Nice Stash! I'm a bit Jelly!


Just a _bit_? Dude, I look like the Hulk over here! Justin's stash is _awesome_!


----------



## mattehh

Some of these pictures are works of art. You can sit in front of your screen and just ponder, what would I do if I had all those in my humi.


----------



## itsjustkevin

I waiting to see the pictures of the DE Undercrown Piggies......although they are on the general discussion forum.


----------



## Motrix

Wow, lots of pure awesome going on in this thread. Pigs flying everywhere of various sizes, ratzillas starting to multiply, HTF that I probably will never see in person. Makes me feel quite inadequate. Kinda like getting out of a freezing swimming pool. I am still a young puffer.... mine will grow eventually, I am determined.

Great photography Puffers!


----------



## BDog

itsjustkevin said:


> I waiting to see the pictures of the DE Undercrown Piggies......although they are on the general discussion forum.


OK . Here you are! Undercrown Pigs!
I just added these to my stash and they were , shall we say "challenging" to procure. That little label on top should give an idea of why.


----------



## StogieNinja

Winning!!!


----------



## justbrew77

BDog said:


> OK . Here you are! Undercrown Pigs!
> I just added these to my stash and they were , shall we say "challenging" to procure. That little label on top should give an idea of why.


Awesome, those look goooooooood!


----------



## wacbzz

BDog said:


>


_Roken brengt u en anderen rondom u ernstige schade toe _- Smoking brings you and others around you severe damage

I didn't know what it meant, so I Google translated it.

Those look beautiful.


----------



## StogieNinja

wacbzz said:


> Those look beautiful.


Don't they just?!


----------



## Trilobyte

So so many more to get!!!!!


----------



## exprime8

holi smokes Bob, that is a very nice stash...


----------



## RayJax

exprime8 said:


> holi smokes Bob, that is a very nice stash...


No kidding! With the exception of when they first recieve a shipment you have more Ligas than my B&M!


----------



## BDog

Wait a minute! Flying Feral Pigs WITH cello? What the? Is that the new method of packaging? All of my boxes have naked FFP's.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Bruce, the newer batches of FFP's are coming with cello on them. The box at my local B&M that they got in during the middle of July had cello on them.


----------



## loulax07

Cello and a piece of foam for extra cushioning


----------



## justbrew77

Been collecting the t52 pigs for a while finally found a box, but I did just pick up the UC pigs.


----------



## k-morelli

justbrew77 said:


> Been collecting the t52 pigs for a while finally found a box, but I did just pick up the UC pigs.


you must have sold your first born for those t-52's, where by chance did you steal them from?


----------



## wihong

justbrew77 said:


> Been collecting the t52 pigs for a while finally found a box, but I did just pick up the UC pigs.


Nice collection Justin!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Justin, that's a sick collection of piggies. The two T52 pigs I had were such good smokes, although they were surprisingly nic-heavy little bastages.


----------



## dmeguy

This is possibly my favorite thread on Puff! One day I will have a few sticks to post in it but for now I live vicariously! Thanks for the pRon, everyone keep it coming!


----------



## djsmiles

Trilobyte said:


> So so many more to get!!!!!


wow....


----------



## djsmiles

dmeguy said:


> This is possibly my favorite thread on Puff! One day I will have a few sticks to post in it but for now I live vicariously! Thanks for the pRon, everyone keep it coming!


I hear you. I have enjoyed a couple LP's. But i can't seem to find the locally, or online when I have money for an entire box.


----------



## Matt4370

Damn Bob! Envious doesn't even begin to describe it!! Nice stash! I need some more LP goodness in my humi. Come on payday!!!!!


----------



## jphank

I found this at my local lounge last night and gasped out loud as I handed over my credit card...


----------



## StogieNinja

Bob, you're my freaking hero!!!


----------



## djsmiles

jphank said:


> I found this at my local lounge last night and gasped out loud as I handed over my credit card...


That is pretty sweet.


----------



## BDog

Added 3 # 9 pigs to my stash and 4 UF4's

It was a good day!


----------



## android

cool lighter Jessica!


----------



## StogieNinja

BDog said:


> Added 3 # 9 pigs to my stash and 4 UF4's
> 
> It was a good day!


DANG Bruce! NICE!!!


----------



## nikonnut

BDog said:


> Added 3 # 9 pigs to my stash and 4 UF4's
> 
> It was a good day!


That would be a good month for me!  very nice, Bruce. :tu


----------



## cw_mi

Been away from this thread for a while , I come back to check it out and just about fell off my chair ! You guys have gotten some AWESOME DE stashes. Simply unbelievable how some of you are able to find the HTF's
BOTL, Ratzilla, "A" , #9 Pig, Undercrown Pig ...Oh MY ! 
I tried like hell to get a couple of the "A" coffins, even drove out of state to an event which was awesome but found out that you only get the "A" 's at certain events. #9 Pigs, I figured a Unicorn or Mermaid would be easier to find. BOTL, Ratzilla and Undercrown Pig I've never heard of until a couple of days ago. I'm away from Puff for a month and completely lose touch !


----------



## k-morelli

updated with a few additions, 2 more t52 pigs and 1 UC pig, going to add 2 more UC pigs from a box split also


----------



## StogieNinja

k-morelli said:


> going to add 2 more UC pigs from a box split also


:high5:


----------



## cw_mi

Picked up a few HTF's thanks to Justin, and a thanks to Bdog as well.


----------



## BDog

Nice Chuck! Excellent presentation! I would swear those were sitting right in a B & M's smoking lounge. You have an excellent eye for lighting the scene and all that with a Sony DCS -W90 and no flash. Glad to see those Undercrown Pigs going to some deserving BOTL's!


----------



## vtxcigar

These pics are so beautiful I printed them and framed them on my wall!

Well, I did in my mind anyway. Why are the DE LP Cigars so dang beautiful to look at? 
I already know why they are so wonderful to smoke, I just can't afford to keep up with you guys.



cw_mi said:


> Picked up a few HTF's thanks to Justin, and a thanks to Bdog as well.


----------



## cw_mi

vtxcigar said:


> These pics are so beautiful I printed them and framed them on my wall!
> 
> Well, I did in my mind anyway. Why are the DE LP Cigars so dang beautiful to look at?
> I already know why they are so wonderful to smoke, I just can't afford to keep up with you guys.


They are purdy aren't they ?!? I am minus one UF-4 after taking the picture.. I just had to enjoy one of those this evening.



BDog said:


> Nice Chuck! Excellent presentation! I would swear those were sitting right in a B & M's smoking lounge. You have an excellent eye for lighting the scene and all that with a Sony DCS -W90 and no flash. Glad to see those Undercrown Pigs going to some deserving BOTL's!


Thank you Bruce, I have to admit I'm using a light box so that is really the trick. There's no way I could get that picture without it.


----------



## bob-o

I could look at those pictures for hours!


----------



## skfr518

After looking at all the photos I feel a little inadequate.....but either way I will share my humble stash with you great BOTLs.
some T52 piggies and 1 UC piggie thanks to Derek!








1 full box of FFPs plus almost another full one








Some Ratzillas








A few UF4s








then some miscellaneous stuff









I wish I was half the photographer some of you guys are but thanks for putting up with the crappy photos


----------



## StogieNinja

Chuck, you take amazing pictures. I'm droolin' over here!

Brad, your pictures suck. oke: But they still look amazing! What you lack in "quantity" (and that's debatable!), you make up for in quality!


----------



## djsmiles

Lookie at what the brown truck of awesomeness dropped off.










:smoke:


----------



## wacbzz

Man, I've got to find some of those T52 pigs....


----------



## skfr518

thanks derek


----------



## cw_mi

Steve, nice #9's.. just had one myself tonight. Also sweet M&P... you can have those in MA ?!?


----------



## djsmiles

cw_mi said:


> Steve, nice #9's.. just had one myself tonight. Also sweet M&P... you can have those in MA ?!?


Lol, yeah, we can. S&W is closer to me then any B&M cigar shop. 

I'm really looking forward to enjoying these.


----------



## cw_mi

Thanks to Jessica posting about her Liga Privada desktop lighter find, I am now $73 lighter (no pun intended ) in my pocket.... I just had to have one:


----------



## wacbzz

Where are you guys finding these LP lighters?


----------



## StogieNinja

Well, as long as we're posting swag...










Thanks again, Mark!!!


----------



## djsmiles

wacbzz said:


> Where are you guys finding these LP lighters?


I saw some on Amazon.

I really want the pewter ashtray. But I can't justify a $100 ashtray.


----------



## StogieNinja

wacbzz said:


> Where are you guys finding these LP lighters?


The two tabletop lighters Jessica and Chuck showed off are made by Xikar. More info here.

The one I posted was custom-made by Mark (IBEW here on Puff).


----------



## wacbzz

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## buttstitches

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The two tabletop lighters Jessica and Chuck showed off are made by Xikar. More info here.
> 
> The one I posted was custom-made by Mark (IBEW here on Puff).


That Xikar LP EXII looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Fuego

Nice lighters!


----------



## BDog

cw_mi said:


> Thanks to Jessica posting about her Liga Privada desktop lighter find, I am now $73 lighter (no pun intended ) in my pocket.... I just had to have one:


I love the side press action on these tabletop lighters. Just a simple grip from the side and three individual flames of glory shoot forth from the top opening. I play with one every damned time I walk into the local B & M here. They leave it out for you to use on newly purchased smokes. It draws you in and makes you seriously fight to not drop the coin :2

$73 is actually pretty darned good as the retail is $99 on these table top models.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

Great Pics, personally I like the one with the M&P! I was lucky enough to grab a box of these a few weeks ago and i split it with my little bro.


----------



## StogieNinja

Yeah... im posting it again! :smoke:


----------



## BDog

LOL! Now post it in non release order. School Riser style long to short or short to long...


----------



## BaconStrips

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yeah... im posting it again! :smoke:


You left out the Undercrown Pig.


----------



## Blueracer

Great looking shelf! I would love to find one of those UF-4s!


----------



## nikonnut

Jeez Derek! Way to make a brother feel inadequate :lol: That's an awesome collection, sir! I haven't posted in a while so... These are all thank to the incredible generosity of some amazing brothers!

These are thanks to Buttstitches...









This unicorn :jaw: came from Hachigo...









Lastly, a family shot :lol: The three little pigs...









Alright, time for these to go back in the vault


----------



## StogieNinja

BaconStrips said:


> You left out the Undercrown Pig.


I left out all the Undercrowns, as well as the MUWaTs. They're not Liga Privada.


----------



## Blueracer

Mouth is watering!


----------



## border bandit

It's like looking at the arc when it was opened, just like in Indiana Jones. I waiting for my face to melt.


----------



## BaconStrips

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I left out all the Undercrowns, as well as the MUWaTs. They're not Liga Privada.


Yea...but...it's an Undercrown pig. LoL.


----------



## loulax07

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I left out all the Undercrowns, as well as the MUWaTs. They're not Liga Privada.


U finally found that UF13 congrats!


----------



## Heartsandspades

my little collection... they limited me to 2 each at the store.. but i plan on going back for two #9's and possibly sending in a friend for me to get me some two more of each mwahahaha.. :evil:


----------



## justbrew77

Got these in today.









So far this week I got in L40 box, 11 L40s, 7 T52s, and 5 Dirty Rats


----------



## loulax07

justbrew77 said:


> Got these in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far this week I got in L40 box, 11 L40s, 7 T52s, and 5 Dirty Rats


u DID buy a box?? lol


----------



## StogieNinja

So beautiful... :dr


----------



## StogieNinja

BaconStrips said:


> Yea...but...it's an Undercrown pig. LoL.


Touche!


----------



## justbrew77

Updated picture of my stash, added some, smoked some, traded some.


----------



## djsmiles

Wow. Super sweet collection Justin. Mouth watering...


----------



## StogieNinja

Justin, you're my hero.


----------



## zephead61

justbrew77 said:


> Updated picture of my stash, added some, smoked some, traded some.


This should be against the law!


----------



## BaconStrips

Justin...you secretly work for DE don't you.


----------



## nikonnut

BaconStrips said:


> Justin...you secretly work for DE don't you.


If you play Justbrew77 backwards it says Steve Saka :rofl:
Justin,
That epic stash just keeps getting epic-er. What? It's a word, sort of...


----------



## Mr.Cam

nikonnut said:


> If you play Justbrew77 backwards it says Steve Saka :rofl:
> Justin,
> That epic stash just keeps getting epic-er. What? It's a word, sort of...


That collection is friggin sick..and chris I think epicest is a better word Lon


----------



## nikonnut

Mr.Cam said:


> That collection is friggin sick..and chris I think epicest is a better word Lon


It is the epicest but he keeps adding to it. I think the proper term is "HOLY S$&@!!!"


----------



## wacbzz

Man, I so want to get some of those UF-4's...what do you hold all of those LP's in Justin?


----------



## Mr.Cam

nikonnut said:


> It is the epicest but he keeps adding to it. I think the proper term is "HOLY S$&@!!!"


That sounds about right.


----------



## bazookajoe8

that is a nice stash there Justin!


----------



## Paulharmo

justbrew77 said:


>


:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw: That's incredible! Some day...


----------



## cw_mi

holy crap!!!!!!!!! justin that stash is incredible, where o where did u get those ratzillas????


----------



## meatcake

wow, some epic stuff in here. Makes my measly collection of two #9, four T-52, two UF-4 and two UF-13's seem like crap!


----------



## nikonnut

meatcake said:


> wow, some epic stuff in here. Makes my measly collection of two #9, four T-52, two UF-4 and two UF-13's seem like crap!


Everybody started measly, brother. It's all good. Besides,UF-13s? That's hero alone status right there! :tu


----------



## BaconStrips

cw_mi said:


> holy crap!!!!!!!!! justin that stash is incredible, where o where did u get those ratzillas????


I'm pretty sure he sold his soul for all of it.


----------



## StogieNinja

meatcake said:


> wow, some epic stuff in here. Makes my measly collection of two #9, four T-52, two UF-4 and two UF-13's seem like crap!


You... You have UF-13's?!?


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

Now that I have more than 30 posts I can share my pic...









http://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh597/I_SUE_DEBT_COLLECTORS/3d4eb121.jpg

WTF!!?!?!? still wont show the pic.


----------



## meatcake

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You... You have UF-13's?!?


Yes noisy ninja. I have 2. Considering doing a contest for one of them soon but gonna wait till I build up my stash again. Plus the contest will be 3 to 4 Tier and very "saw" in nature. Lots of puzzles and thinking. Players will have to EARN that uf-13. Lol


----------



## BaconStrips

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> Now that I have more than 30 posts I can share my pic...
> 
> View attachment 40106
> 
> 
> http://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh597/I_SUE_DEBT_COLLECTORS/3d4eb121.jpg
> 
> WTF!!?!?!? still wont show the pic.


Nice. PM me if you wanna trade a couple of those T52s for No9s. I have a bunch No9s but I would like a few more T52s.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

BaconStrips said:


> Nice. PM me if you wanna trade a couple of those T52s for No9s. I have a bunch No9s but I would like a few more T52s.


Bacon, I got a couple that I would be willing to trade. I'll be in S.A. On Tuesday. I think you know my bro Shootinmatt, I'll be hanging with him if you want to meet up and trade.

Dan


----------



## BaconStrips

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> Bacon, I got a couple that I would be willing to trade. I'll be in S.A. On Tuesday. I think you know my bro Shootinmatt, I'll be hanging with him if you want to meet up and trade.
> 
> Dan


Cool. Yea I'll met up with you all on Tuesday. Thx bro.


----------



## justbrew77

wacbzz said:


> Man, I so want to get some of those UF-4's...what do you hold all of those LP's in Justin?


These are what I hold them all in. Sorry for the crappy pic. This is right after I got them set up.









Thanks guys, now if I could only find a UF13 I would be set.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

So I am in Atlanta on business and I wonder into a B&M in the Buckhead area and what do I find????

http://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh597/I_SUE_DEBT_COLLECTORS/e87d06f2.jpg









:banana::decision:

Yeah, they are mine now!


----------



## justbrew77

these were just dropped off at my office by the postman. Nice addition to my collection.


----------



## loulax07

justbrew77 said:


> these were just dropped off at my office by the postman. Nice addition to my collection.


lucky bastage!


----------



## jphank

loulax07 said:


> lucky bastage!


^^!


----------



## mrj205

justbrew77 said:


> these were just dropped off at my office by the postman. Nice addition to my collection.


Argh! I thought I had sourced a box earlier in the week, but it fell through. Dirty bastage you...


----------



## BDog

You can never have too many Dirty Rats! I give it 3 "A"s - *A*nother *a*mazing *a*cquisition!


----------



## showcattle

I would love to get me some more LPs i only have a FFP, ratzilla, 2 no9s and a couple undercrowns.


----------



## BaconStrips

justbrew77 said:


> these were just dropped off at my office by the postman. Nice addition to my collection.


Very nice Justin! I don't know how you manage to acquire all these Ligas, but wherever you are getting them from must be a secret. Cause I have terrible luck finding the Unicos.


----------



## StogieNinja

aged rats.... yuuuummmmmm


----------



## cw_mi

Some new additions


----------



## djsmiles

You are making me want to break in to my meager stash of LP's Chuck.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

This is the first and only NC marca that I started adding to my stash. Not as flavorful and complex as all my CC's but very satisfying in other ways that CC's can't deliver. Haven't had any other cigar that came close in terms of construction, oily wrapper, amount of thick smoke it produces, and that rich and mellow smoke. I am going to smoke a couple more singles but I have a bad feeling I'm going to be spending a lot of $ on these.

The UC's and a T52 is already gone..but added 4 sticks of the No. 9









Probably the coolest looking cigars I currently own. It's so hard for me to bring myself to smoke one, I usually like to keep at least 2.


----------



## android

nice pics Andrew! i agree, it's hard to smoke those pigs!


----------



## Loki21

Yeah Andrew nice pics.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Thanks guys. Had a no.9 double robusto last night and even though the wrapper was damaged, it was my favorite out of the other lps. I'm going to have a robusto tonight and hope its even better!


----------



## penguinshockey

BDog said:


> PM ssaka
> He's a member here and has actually posted in this thread.
> 
> Link is here-
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...eaders-show-us-your-stash-11.html#post3580609
> 
> What could be more flattering than to embelish ones skin with a cigar that he had an influence in creating.
> 
> While your at it can you ask him if he has some of those Pewter Liga # 9 Ashtrays squirreled away somewhere? Need one of those to grace my deck! LOL!
> 
> "Fortes fortuna adiuvat" - _Translates to_ - Fortune Favors the Bold


Hey Bruce -
Well I sent pictures of my DE tattoo to both Jonathan and Steve via FB and e-mail. I am very surprised that neither of them even acknowledged receiving it. I thought maybe the picture didn't send so I sent a second message with a link to my FB account. I even sent an e-mail to Drew Estate asking how to get a picture to either of them - didn't get a reply to that either. Could it be they just get too many FB messages/emails? Maybe I'm blacklisted? Oh well - at least they still let me buy their product !!!


----------



## justbrew77

Getting Another box of rats and a couple of none ligas at work makes the day better.


----------



## cw_mi

djsmiles said:


> You are making me want to break in to my meager stash of LP's Chuck.


it will be so worth it! ive got a #9 sitting hear just waiting to light up after i finish my mj 12


----------



## BDog

penguinshockey said:


> Hey Bruce -
> Well I sent pictures of my DE tattoo to both Jonathan and Steve via FB and e-mail. I am very surprised that neither of them even acknowledged receiving it. I thought maybe the picture didn't send so I sent a second message with a link to my FB account. I even sent an e-mail to Drew Estate asking how to get a picture to either of them - didn't get a reply to that either. Could it be they just get too many FB messages/emails? Maybe I'm blacklisted? Oh well - at least they still let me buy their product !!!


Surprising! :suspicious: I would think since JD is such a down to earth guy and Saka posts on this forum that they would have made some sort of comment. I guess they are inundated with email and it is inconcievable that they can reply to all the emails that they receive.

You tried to show them your support and to fall on allegedly deaf ears can be a bit of a bummer. I pledge not to smoke any of their Ligas for one whole week as a boycott!!! Who the hell am I kidding? Hang in there :dude:


----------



## buttstitches

I need to start smoking more of these op2:


----------



## penguinshockey

BDog said:


> Surprising! :suspicious: I would think since JD is such a down to earth guy and Saka posts on this forum that they would have made some sort of comment. I guess they are inundated with email and it is inconcievable that they can reply to all the emails that they receive.
> 
> You tried to show them your support and to fall on allegedly deaf ears can be a bit of a bummer. I pledge not to smoke any of their Ligas for one whole week as a boycott!!! Who the hell am I kidding? Hang in there :dude:


Yeah - I gave Ligas up for a whole week too in support of myself . . . . .


----------



## StogieNinja

buttstitches said:


> I need to start smoking more of these op2:


Your. My. Hero.


----------



## Motrix

buttstitches said:


> I need to start smoking more of these op2:


Yowzers.... Outstanding stash :clap2:


----------



## android

damn Chris, get to smoking man!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

buttstitches said:


> I need to start smoking more of these op2:


Good Goobalie Goo!!!! :hail:

I was considering posting mine. That's ok...................


----------



## justbrew77

Ups just dropped off another box of rats but I wanted to show all 4, haha. These are my number 1 smoke right now. I'm trying to stock up while they are available.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Pretty sweet haul Justin!


----------



## cw_mi

buttstitches said:


> I need to start smoking more of these op2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> incredible stash!!!!!! just stunning....


----------



## Motrix

justbrew77 said:


> Ups just dropped off another box of rats but I wanted to show all 4, haha. These are my number 1 smoke right now. I'm trying to stock up while they are available.


Very nice.....but "while they are available"? Didn't know they were. (jealousy speaking)


----------



## xSentinelx

buttstitches said:


> I need to start smoking more of these op2:


EPIC!!!:faint:


----------



## justbrew77

An awesome botl made this for me


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

Motrix said:


> Very nice.....but "while they are available"? Didn't know they were. (jealousy speaking)


+1 where are you getting these??????


----------



## smokin surfer

Dude, you guys are hoarders. You should seek professional help.. I have discovered a miracle cure, but first you must send me all your stashes and I will reveal the answers to your search for significance.:smoke2:


----------



## Ky70

I only have a couple...


----------



## BaconStrips

buttstitches said:


> I need to start smoking more of these op2:


I just noticed you have 2 boxes of Undercrown Flying pigs....good god man, very nice stash you have there. If you need help somking any of them just let me know. LoL


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Nothing compared to most of you but this is my humble collection of LP's...rather what's left of it.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Ky70 said:


> I only have a couple...


Some is better than none. It'll get bigger. Trust me.


----------



## TonyM

buttstitches said:


> I need to start smoking more of these op2:


GOOD GOD!!!! How on earth.....but......oh..... is this possible? :hail: How do you get so many boxes?


----------



## RayJax

Haven't logged in for a while! Goodness gracious thus thread never gets old!


----------



## BaconStrips

View attachment 71898
Here is my most recent stash.


----------



## meatcake

BaconStrips said:


> View attachment 71898
> Here is my most recent stash.


Holy crapbag man! I dont even have enough to fill ONE of the sections on your shelf!
Hey...that BOTL and that UF-13 look nice. :wink:


----------



## BaconStrips

meatcake said:


> Holy crapbag man! I dont even have enough to fill ONE of the sections on your shelf!
> Hey...that BOTL and that UF-13 look nice. :wink:


It's not full yet. 

And yes the UF-13 has it's own little area to rest...until I burn it. Thank you sir, it's a great edition to stash.


----------



## meatcake

BaconStrips said:


> It's not full yet.
> 
> And yes the UF-13 has it's own little area to rest...until I burn it. Thank you sir, it's a great edition to stash.


when/if they release the UF-13 just fill up that slot with them...and then sit back and drool. THEN smoke. 
I have like 3 #9, 1 UF-13, 2 UF-4, 2 FFP and 4 Dirty rats, that is the extent of my collection. What you freaks have is excessive and makes me green with envy. 
I would have to sell all my cigars and a car to afford what you guys have. LOL


----------



## hawesg

My modest collection:


----------



## ckay

I thought I had issues, but judging by a few of you I am in the clear!


----------



## BaconStrips

ckay said:


> I thought I had issues, but judging by a few of you I am in the clear!


Very nice pre-releases! And No9 pig! Drool....


----------



## bob-o

Chuck you have some competition. Nice stash, makes want a No. 9


----------



## cw_mi

bob-o said:


> Chuck you have some competition. Nice stash, makes want a No. 9


Bob,
I got blown the F out of the water ! Did you see "Buttstiches" stach ? I'm sure only JD's warehouse has a better one. I'm saving my pennies for Feb. 6th though, I'm taking a $1k with me and not coming home until I have multiple boxes of LP's in my possesion !


----------



## justbrew77

Another box added to add to my stash. Getting these at work makes the day better.


----------



## BaconStrips

justbrew77 said:


> Another box added to add to my stash. Getting these at work makes the day better.


Damn Justin! Very nice....Im super jealous of that L40 find.


----------



## StogieNinja

Justin,you're my friggin hero!


----------



## php007

Dam Justin, how the hell are you able to find more L40 and Rats. Nice purchase. 
I need slow down since Vegas is only a month away.

Enjoy.


----------



## justbrew77

php007 said:


> Dam Justin, how the hell are you able to find more L40 and Rats. Nice purchase.
> I need slow down since Vegas is only a month away.
> 
> Enjoy.


thanks brother. I'm on the computer for 8 hours a day at work, so if I get an email they are instock I usually can jump on them. Most of the time I'm just lucky.


----------



## mcgreggor57

It's a start:


----------



## smokin surfer

Bacon Strips is my hero today. I gotta get some of those pigs! Going to the best stocked b&m I know tomorrow in Port St. Lucie.. will report back - hopefully with pics!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

mcgreggor57 said:


> It's a start:


And a very nice start indeed, Gregg.


----------



## djsmiles

My meager Liga stash


----------



## smokin surfer

First time the bottom layer of my humi has ever been exploited for the pleasure of any viewers. Please don't laugh...










The T52's are fresh.


----------



## mcgreggor57

mjohnsoniii said:


> And a very nice start indeed, Gregg.


Thanks Milton, it was more than I thought I had. It's amazing what one finds when you've got some room to organize!


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

Here is my stash... Ive got a box of No. 9s that my bro (Shootinmatt) was holding for me thats not included in this pic...










Now I know these aint Liga Privada but its still pretty nice...










and of course my other new addition...


----------



## djsmiles

Congrats on the new addition Daniel.


----------



## php007

Here is mine, I finally pulled them all out to take pictures. Missing one box of Rats from the pictures since it's in my locker at my B&M.


























































Enjoy,
Paul.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw:


If you are ever interested in selling any... please pm me!


----------



## john37

Omg paul, now i know why theres a shortage. :thumb:


----------



## djsmiles

Damn... Nice stash Paul.


----------



## StogieNinja

Daaaaaaang! Paul, you're my freakin hero!!!

(PS, if you ever are willing to part with just the No.9 piggie box -just the empty box itself, not necessarily the cigars-, please let me know!)


----------



## BaconStrips

Very nice Paul! Love the piggies!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Seriously Paul? As I began reading your post, I thought the first pic WAS your stash. Then I continued scrolling down. GEEZ!!! Does JD know you're the reason nobody else can get any? jks...excellent stash. And oh...btw, if you're ever willing to part with any... just say'n.......:nod:


----------



## hawesg

php007 said:


> Here is mine, I finally pulled them all out to take pictures. Missing one box of Rats from the pictures since it's in my locker at my B&M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy,
> Paul.


You wernt kidding the other day about your liga stash, well done.


----------



## pavegunner69

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> Here is my stash... Ive got a box of No. 9s that my bro (Shootinmatt) was holding for me thats not included in this pic...
> 
> Congrats on the new addition..........and the BHK 52s are real nice!


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

pavegunner69 said:


> I Sue Debt Collectors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my stash... Ive got a box of No. 9s that my bro (Shootinmatt) was holding for me thats not included in this pic...
> 
> Congrats on the new addition..........and the BHK 52s are real nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yeah those BHK 52s are awesome. This is my second box and I'm already thinking about ordering another one.
Click to expand...


----------



## loulax07

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> pavegunner69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yeah those BHK 52s are awesome. This is my second box and I'm already thinking about ordering another one.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats bro
Click to expand...


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

A few new additions to the collection.... Thank you Spec's for not having the humidor employee in today. Nice try hiding the boxes on the top shelf


----------



## php007

Nice find Daniel, love the Rats.

Enjoy,
Paul.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> A few new additions to the collection.... Thank you Spec's for not having the humidor employee in today. Nice try hiding the boxes on the top shelf


Wow, Daniel! Are you serious?!?! Super freakin nice!!!


----------



## MoreBeer

Wow, you guys actually smoke this trash? LOL! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Phil from Chicago

waiting for Koach to post some Velvet Rats


----------



## zepp69

:hail: Where you live. I come give you a visit! Ha ha. :hail:


----------



## justbrew77

Finally found a few of my unicorns. I can't wait to fire one up. They smell amazing.


----------



## nikonnut

justbrew77 said:


> Finally found a few of my unicorns. I can't wait to fire one up. They smell amazing.


I think those are everybody's unicorns Justin! Nice pickup, brother :tu


----------



## BaconStrips

:jaw: OMG Justin...I don't know how or where you found all those UF-13s and MF-13's but wherever or however you did...bravo brother...bravo.



justbrew77 said:


> Finally found a few of my unicorns. I can't wait to fire one up. They smell amazing.


----------



## ggcadc

humble beginnings(by comparison), I'd really like some T52's, I think I prefer them to the 9s...


----------



## john37

BaconStrips said:


> :jaw: OMG Justin...I don't know how or where you found all those UF-13s and MF-13's but wherever or however you did...bravo brother...bravo.


WOWZA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BDog

BaconStrips said:


> :jaw: OMG Justin...I don't know how or where you found all those UF-13s and MF-13's but wherever or however you did...bravo brother...bravo.


He's a hunter of big game! :biggrin:


----------



## justbrew77

Playing with the panorama on my new phone while the baby is sleeping. This my stash right probably won't change much until the papas come out.


----------



## android

and a beautiful panorama it is! 

I hate you justin!!! 

nice collection bro!


----------



## Deadhead Dave

Are there even any non-unico's in there? I think I see one regular box, and then all ridiculously hard to find stuff. Amazing stash sir.


----------



## David_ESM

Justin, that photo is awesome. However if I was going to go all out on a photo like that, I might have cleaned the stuff off the floor on the edges 

Edit: Would love to see your whole stash too.


----------



## hawesg

Deadhead Dave said:


> Are there even any non-unico's in there? I think I see one regular box, and then all ridiculously hard to find stuff. Amazing stash sir.


There's a hand full of no 9s plus the 9 & t52 pigs aren't technically Unicos, but I agree that stash is nuts


----------



## David_ESM

hawesg said:


> the 9 & t52 pigs aren't technically Unicos


They're better then Unicos!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Damn Justin. That's sick. If you ever wanna part with a 5er...pm me. :wink:


----------



## David_ESM

The hardest part about that collection will be smoking that first #9 or T52 flying pig that makes the box un-whole.


----------



## Trilobyte

justbrew77, that is a beautiful stash and wonderfully displayed. :hail:


----------



## StogieNinja

Justin and Paul are my heroes! You guys amaze me.


----------



## sweater88

Derek, you like ligas? :rotfl:


----------



## Loki21

Just a awesome pic. Amazing the direction technology is headed. That stash is amazing. Needs a undercrown pig box though. Someone hook him up


----------



## NoirNick

cw_mi said:


> Here is my 2nd from the top shelf in my winedor. It's filled with some Feral Flying Pigs, Flying Pigs, #9, T52, MUWAT, Baitfish , Dirty Rat's and UF-4's


I'm almost there! I have... three No 9's in my stash at the moment. And there is at least one in your stash I haven't even heard of before! Good on you man!


----------



## StogieNinja

sweater88 said:


> Derek, you like ligas? :rotfl:


When I can afford em. It's a pretty well kept secret I play pretty close to the vest...


----------



## jphank

Oh.My.God.

Justin that is just sick, sick, I tell you.

It's gorgeous, too 



justbrew77 said:


> Playing with the panorama on my new phone while the baby is sleeping. This my stash right probably won't change much until the papas come out.


----------



## jphank

mjohnsoniii said:


> Damn Justin. That's sick. If you ever wanna part with a 5er...pm me. :wink:


Ladies first!!!


----------



## loulax07

My former boxes of LP. (3) FFP's and (3) Rats with one box of Vivas
:tear:

View attachment 72675


View attachment 72677


----------



## TonyM

loulax07 said:


> My former boxes of LP. (3) FFP's and (3) Rats with one box of Vivas
> :tear:
> 
> View attachment 72675
> 
> 
> View attachment 72677


Absolutely painful! Thankfully you and your family are all OK. The cigars can always be replaced.


----------



## justbrew77

Damn Lou sorry, I hope you and your family are safe. Cigars can always be replaced.

On a less serious note I picked up 6 ffps and 6 T52 pigs. Also 10 Puros Huerfanos, not a liga but close and made by drew estate. The awesome lig humi was a gift from a good friend, it's badass.


----------



## BaconStrips

Soon this thread will be renamed. "Justbrew77's Liga Privada Stash" LOL


----------



## meatcake

BaconStrips said:


> Soon this thread will be renamed. "Justbrew77's Liga Privada Stash" LOL


I just hope he is actually SMOKING a few of them every day otherwise he has as serious problem and the best thing he can do is give it all away to us, and seek help.


----------



## StogieNinja

Justin! That humi is SICK!!!


----------



## NoirNick

All the Liga collections are rather inspiring. I promised myself that one day I would try them all! You guys just show me it's possible.


----------



## LushMojo

cw_mi said:


> Thanks to Jessica posting about her Liga Privada desktop lighter find, I am now $73 lighter (no pun intended ) in my pocket.... I just had to have one:
> 
> Where'd you get that ashtray? Stellar.


----------



## LushMojo

LushMojo said:


> cw_mi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jessica posting about her Liga Privada desktop lighter find, I am now $73 lighter (no pun intended ) in my pocket.... I just had to have one:
> 
> Where'd you get that ashtray? Stellar.
> 
> 
> 
> Just found the thread where you talked about where you got it.
Click to expand...


----------



## justbrew77

meatcake said:


> I just hope he is actually SMOKING a few of them every day otherwise he has as serious problem and the best thing he can do is give it all away to us, and seek help.


Haha, I went through a box and a half of Dirty rats in a month and then I realized how hard they were to come by, so I toned it down around 4-5 a month. I don't smoke the longer smokes very often maybe 2-3 a month. I buy more then I smoke knowing how hard they are to come by.


----------



## loulax07

What happened to the monthly influx of rats and pigs? I never received any emails from retailers


----------



## justbrew77

loulax07 said:


> What happened to the monthly influx of rats and pigs? I never received any emails from retailers


if I remember correctly I think they were saying December


----------



## StogieNinja

Yep! Here's hoping!!! I'm hoping to grab a box (two?) of Rats to let rest, and a box of Papas Fritas, and I should be good for a long time!


----------



## [email protected]

Recieved a box of rats and two boxes of ferals today. Cant upload pics from phone.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

loulax07 said:


> My former boxes of LP. (3) FFP's and (3) Rats with one box of Vivas
> :tear:
> 
> View attachment 72675
> 
> 
> View attachment 72677


Damn Lou. Just glad the family is safe. Sandy is a B****!!!


----------



## android

Lou, sorry to see that brother! :frown:



BaconStrips said:


> Soon this thread will be renamed. "Justbrew77's Liga Privada Stash" LOL


seriously... i've got a piece of chalk that i mark a notch in my 'Justin Jealousy' spot on my wall at work every time he posts... it's getting big.


----------



## Archun

ok, here's the new addition and then the stash:


----------



## hawesg

Archun said:


> ok, here's the new addition and then the stash:


nice grab, where did you get the UC pigs


----------



## [email protected]

View attachment 72939
View attachment 72940


all boxes are full except one of the ferals ive been bombing and smoking...
not much but im building an arsenal...

:smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## Archun

Through a guy on a different forum, all he had!:typing:


hawesg said:


> nice grab, where did you get the UC pigs


----------



## mrj205

Here's what's currently available for me:

Some No. 9's:









Some T-52's and MUWAT +11:









Some Unico's:









The Unico's without a home in a box:









The boxes:









Not pictured:
Coffin with two A's and three other trays containing mixed MUWAT, La Vieja Habana, and Undercrown. Also missing are the bundles of MUWAT I recently sold! Another box of FFPs and 10 Ratzillas should be arriving this week.

Guess which Unico is my favorite?  Before you go PM crazy...that UCFP box is empty.


----------



## android

lookin' real good Nico, Ian, and Cory!


----------



## hawesg

mrj205 said:


> Here's what's currently available for me:
> 
> Some No. 9's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some T-52's and MUWAT +11:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Unico's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Unico's without a home in a box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured:
> 3 other trays containing mixed MUWATS, La Vieja Habana, and Undercrown. Also missing are the bundles of MUWAT I recently sold! Another box of FFPs and 10 Ratzillas should be arriving this week.
> 
> Guess which Unico is my favorite?  Before you go PM crazy...that UCFP box is empty.


Nice stash Cory, those last two trays look super tasty!


----------



## justbrew77

Looking good Cory. That UF13 looks lonely you should put it out of it's misery :evil:


----------



## mrj205

justbrew77 said:


> Looking good Cory. That UF13 looks lonely you should put it out of it's misery :evil:


I may very soon. It's been calling my name for some time. If only I could find it an identical mate!

And no idea WTF happened to my camera operation skills on the picture of the last tray...I guess I was intentionally blurring the cigar pr0n!


----------



## justbrew77

mrj205 said:


> I may very soon. It's been calling my name for some time. If only I could find it an identical mate!
> 
> And no idea WTF happened to my camera operation skills on the picture of the last tray...I guess I was intentionally blurring the cigar pr0n!


They are suppose to have a UF13 release in January, save it until then and see if there's a difference, just an idea.


----------



## kdmckin

Very nice Cory!



mrj205 said:


> Here's what's currently available for me:
> 
> Some No. 9's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some T-52's and MUWAT +11:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Unico's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Unico's without a home in a box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured:
> Coffin with two A's and three other trays containing mixed MUWAT, La Vieja Habana, and Undercrown. Also missing are the bundles of MUWAT I recently sold! Another box of FFPs and 10 Ratzillas should be arriving this week.
> 
> Guess which Unico is my favorite?  Before you go PM crazy...that UCFP box is empty.


----------



## mrj205

justbrew77 said:


> They are suppose to have a UF13 release in January, save it until then and see if there's a difference, just an idea.


That's part of the master plan.  Also hoping to get the Velvet Rats when they are released. Damn DE and all these damn new releases that I must hunt down.


----------



## loulax07

mrj205 said:


> Here's what's currently available for me:
> 
> Some No. 9's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some T-52's and MUWAT +11:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Unico's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Unico's without a home in a box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured:
> Coffin with two A's and three other trays containing mixed MUWAT, La Vieja Habana, and Undercrown. Also missing are the bundles of MUWAT I recently sold! Another box of FFPs and 10 Ratzillas should be arriving this week.
> 
> Guess which Unico is my favorite?  Before you go PM crazy...that UCFP box is empty.


My stash used to rival this lol
Nice collection bro


----------



## BDog

Nice to see another robust stash of Liga's posted aside from Justin's "warehouse" of HTF Liga's. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mrj205

BDog said:


> Nice to see another robust stash of Liga's posted aside from Justin's "warehouse" of HTF Liga's.


I was 70 miles from his house last week...I contemplated swooping in during the dark of the night and robbing his Liga storage unit.


----------



## StogieNinja

mrj205 said:


> Another box of FFPs and 10 Ratzillas should be arriving this week.


Where the  did you find a bundle of Ratzillas?!? I've been looking everywhere!


----------



## mrj205

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Where the  did you find a bundle of Ratzillas?!? I've been looking everywhere!


Found the one in the pic at Small Batch Cigar (courtesy of Lou's lead). The other came via a transaction with a fellow puffer. I will not divulge names for the sake of that individual's PM inbox.


----------



## justbrew77

Finally got a few


----------



## Deadhead Dave

Your killin me Justin! Those look amazing, I can't wait to try one.


----------



## BDog

justbrew77 said:


> Finally got a few


Whaaaa? (wipes eyes in disbelief). I see these were "soft -released". Soft Released? What the hell is a soft release? Its sounds like the phrase should be MASSIVE TEASER!

I need to rub me some Velvet. I love the feeling of Velvet!

The Super ROCK HARD release scheduled for mid-2013 cant come soon enough!


----------



## mrj205

Justin, please note this date: December 5, 2012. That is the day I will rob you. I will, yet again, be within an hour of your house on that day. I have full intentions of swooping in under the darkness of the night and taking your liga horde and sharing it with the community. Argh! Super awesome find sir!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Just a couple left!* :smile:


----------



## Kona's Dad

loulax07 said:


> My stash used to rival this lol
> Nice collection bro


Man, these pics just gives me goose bumps. I tried asking my local cigar shop V Cut Lounge (LA) if they had any and they said not at this time. This just looks awesome.


----------



## Archun

V Cut is a very cool place, I've been there once. Not to mention you living in LA...


Kona's Dad said:


> Man, these pics just gives me goose bumps. I tried asking my local cigar shop V Cut Lounge (LA) if they had any and they said not at this time. This just looks awesome.


----------



## hawesg

Try Hollywood smokes on Venice. Or come up to the OC I've got a coupe ligas :smoke:


----------



## php007

Kona's Dad said:


> Man, these pics just gives me goose bumps. I tried asking my local cigar shop V Cut Lounge (LA) if they had any and they said not at this time. This just looks awesome.


Matt,
Drive down to Maxamar's on Orange tomorrow evening and I will pass you a couple to enjoy.

Paul.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

I'm slowly building mine. One Liga at a time. Don't know how you guys manage to buy a box (let alone 4 or 5) at a time. Maybe in 4 or 5 years I'll acquire "HALF" of some of you guys' stashes. They look great though!

Been saving for "other" cigars that I've recently fell victim to :spy:


----------



## hawesg

php007 said:


> Matt,
> Drive down to Maxamar's on Orange tomorrow evening and I will pass you a couple to enjoy.
> 
> Paul.


That's what I Was getting at, but take Paul up on it he has way more than me.


----------



## hawesg

Just did some organizing here is where I'm at

Couple of boxes 









And a tray full of some LPs as well as some other DE stuff









I've also got a coffin of As and 3 ratzillas on route, and I think tomorrow I'm gonna get the chance to grab at least one dirty rat, ratzilla, FFP and T-52 pig. Now I've just got to find a no 9 pig or 2, or a lot more but that's wishful thinking, although yesterday I was minding my business when I got a call out of the blue asking if I wanted to buy some As because I had been on a list for FFPs for a couple months so anything is possible


----------



## Archun

That's one gorgeous wineador!!:clap2:


hawesg said:


> Just did some organizing here is where I'm at
> 
> Couple of boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a tray full of some LPs as well as some other DE stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also got a coffin of As and 3 ratzillas on route, and I think tomorrow I'm gonna get the chance to grab at least one dirty rat, ratzilla, FFP and T-52 pig. Now I've just got to find a no 9 pig or 2, or a lot more but that's wishful thinking, although yesterday I was minding my business when I got a call out of the blue asking if I wanted to buy some As because I had been on a list for FFPs for a couple months so anything is possible


----------



## Loki21

Man I would love to get some a's would make my day.


----------



## Archun

Josh, were you able to get the pigs you were looking for?


Loki21 said:


> Man I would love to get some a's would make my day.


----------



## hawesg

Loki21 said:


> Man I would love to get some a's would make my day.


It defiantly made mine.


----------



## nealw6971




----------



## hawesg

nealw6971 said:


> View attachment 41732


That my friend is very nice!


----------



## Archun

The new addition:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Archun said:


> The new addition:


That's one AWESOME DE stash you got there, Nico. I have a few Pigs (one of each, UC, T52 & 9) that I'm holding on to until I can replace them. It's HARD brother!!!


----------



## Archun

I hear ya, but with time and patience I was able to come up with all these little piggies. Thank god the FFPs are not that hard to find, I'm a sucker for them


mjohnsoniii said:


> That's one AWESOME DE stash you got there, Nico. I have a few Pigs (one of each, UC, T52 & 9) that I'm holding on to until I can replace them. It's HARD brother!!!


----------



## Motrix

WOW, very nice pick ups Nico. I have a few T52 piggies but am in the hunt for No9 and UC piggies.


----------



## hawesg

Archun said:


> The new addition:


Jesus nico, is that 6 or 12 no 9 pigs? And I was thrilled for getting one uc pig and one t52 pig


----------



## Archun

Garret,
Those are 6 #9, 7 T52 and 5 UC:smoke2:
I'm a happy happy puffer!


----------



## hawesg

Archun said:


> Garret,
> Those are 6 #9, 7 T52 and 5 UC:smoke2:
> I'm a happy happy puffer!


Im not gonna lie i hate you just a little bir right now, i have 3 t52s 1uc and 0 no 9 pigs,


----------



## Archun

Well, I promise you if you haven't found any by the time I travel to CALI, I'll bring one for you


hawesg said:


> Im not gonna lie i hate you just a little bir right now, i have 3 t52s 1uc and 0 no 9 pigs,


----------



## hawesg

Archun said:


> Well, I promise you if you haven't found any by the time I travel to CALI, I'll bring one for you


You rock, hopefully ill find some by then.


----------



## hawesg

A little bit of humor I google imaged liga privada unico, notice the bottom row second from the left


----------



## meatcake

wow Justbrew77, you are officially Google Worthy!!!

RG for that sir


----------



## BDog

Ha! Another score for Justin! His avatar is "ligatastic" and "liga famous"


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Well, that gives a whole meaning to the term, "GOOGLE ME!"


----------



## Packerjh

Buwahahaha that's awesome


----------



## justbrew77

That's feaking awesome, I wonder why it shows up? Eitherway I'm famous, haha. Thanks for posting that garret.


----------



## hawesg

justbrew77 said:


> That's feaking awesome, I wonder why it shows up? Eitherway I'm famous, haha. Thanks for posting that garret.


I think we all know why it shows up (see bellow). Really i think its from a review you wrote.



justbrew77 said:


> Playing with the panorama on my new phone while the baby is sleeping. This my stash right *probably won't change much until the papas come out*.


and then before the papas came out:



justbrew77 said:


> Finally got a few


And then again before the papas came out:


justbrew77 said:


> Damn Lou sorry, I hope you and your family are safe. Cigars can always be replaced.
> 
> On a less serious note I picked up 6 ffps and 6 T52 pigs. Also 10 Puros Huerfanos, not a liga but close and made by drew estate. The awesome lig humi was a gift from a good friend, it's badass.


----------



## BDog

Added a Liga # 9 Pewter Ashtray to my smoking accessories thanks to the help of a great BOTL.

Cliffs: Located rare and HTF ashtray in Texas near Houston
Seller would not accept online payment or ship
Reached out to a BOTL who is in that area and he stepped up and handled it for me (JHeliger-Joe)
Bombed me in the process :crazy:

Thread here : http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=1953457










Its a great addition!


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

BDog said:


> Added a Liga # 9 Pewter Ashtray to my smoking accessories thanks to the help of a great BOTL.
> 
> Cliffs: Located rare and HTF ashtray in Texas near Houston
> Seller would not accept online payment or ship
> Reached out to a BOTL who is in that area and he stepped up and handled it for me (JHeliger-Joe)
> Bombed me in the process :crazy:
> 
> Thread here : http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=1953457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a great addition!


Nice! Did you find that on Craig's List? I almost bought it if so.

And Jor is a good guy I met him at my local B&M


----------



## BDog

Yup Craigs List in Houston. I was undeterred in my pursuit to make it mine. Glad you resisted! Thanks Brother! :tu


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

And Jor is a good guy I met him at my local B&M

This is what I get for trying to post from my iPhone.

I meant to say, "And Joe is a good guy."


----------



## meatcake

I don't get to brag often about my DE stash because I have little to none, but I did go to an event, and got these Pre-release Herrera Esteli (which is a new line produced by Drew Estate) and a box of A's! So there is that!


----------



## StogieNinja

Nice score, meathead! I'm really looking forward to trying those Herrera Esteli, I've heard good things!


----------



## Kingtut82

damn meatcake those A's any good how have you been BOTL it's Bryan holt from CA forums


----------



## meatcake

Kingtut82 said:


> damn meatcake those A's any good how have you been BOTL it's Bryan holt from CA forums


Haven't smoked one yet, can't bring myself to do it just yet. 
I'm good man. PM me.


----------



## hawesg

A few new things


----------



## Kingtut82

Still learning my way around how do you PM?
Just PM me!!!


----------



## BaconStrips

hawesg said:


> A few new things


Nice pick up Garrett. One day I'll have the chance to score an A coffin too.


----------



## NoirNick

Those Ratzillas look amazing, as do those Dirty Rats!

But the crown in this collection to me is that L40. Can't wait to find one of those myself! Good snag!


----------



## hawesg

NoirNick said:


> Those Ratzillas look amazing, as do those Dirty Rats!
> 
> But the crown in this collection to me is that L40. Can't wait to find one of those myself! Good snag!


I had 20 of them the other day but I traded 5 of them away. As for getting ahold of one, patience you'll find one one day. If your looking for one or two of them, head over to neeptune cigars and click on email me when available, then watch your email. I think the crown jewel of those is either the As or one of the two out of production pigs, probably the UC because there was only 205 boxes


----------



## Archun

Dont give all those away, remember I'll be dropping by


hawesg said:


> I had 20 of them the other day but I traded 5 of them away. As for getting ahold of one, patience you'll find one one day. If your looking for one or two of them, head over to neeptune cigars and click on email me when available, then watch your email. I think the crown jewel of those is either the As or one of the two out of production pigs, probably the UC because there was only 205 boxes


----------



## mjohnsoniii

I've been kickin myself in the arse lately. I have one measley L40 that I've been sitting on for some time now becuz, at the time, I was clueless to Ligas. When I bought it, the B&M had loads of DE (everything from L40s to FFPs) and they were no where near as expensive as now (the tax was a b***h, though). I think I bought an L40, 1 FFP and a T52. Now you gotta trade the deed to your house for a 5er! Oh well. You live and you learn, huh? :banghead:


----------



## hawesg

Archun said:


> Dont give all those away, remember I'll be dropping by


Don't worry nico I've got you, when are you coming


----------



## MDS

Snapped a pretty cool pic of a No 9 Robusto. Wish I had more!


----------



## StogieNinja

You and me both!


----------



## Archun

If you want more, I can tell you who's selling a box at an excellent price, I love them as well.


MDS said:


> Snapped a pretty cool pic of a No 9 Robusto. Wish I had more!
> 
> View attachment 41921


----------



## Archun

Garret, Hopefully not later than the first half of 2013. I love CALI, the sooner the better!


hawesg said:


> Don't worry nico I've got you, when are you coming


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

I was at my local, out of town (when I'm in Atlanta on biz), B&M and he had about 6 sealed boxes of No. 9 Robustos.

Let me know if you want some and I'll call him.


----------



## MDS

Archun: I've been looking for boxes at a good price. Any info you could give on that would be appreciated. I have actually found that I can get singles at a B&M 30 minutes from me for a cheaper price (per stick) than buying a box from CI or other online retailers. I'll be travelling all over the place over the holidays so if I decide to look to buy a box it will be after the new year.


----------



## Archun

I can't PM you.
Talk to Andrew at www. Smallbatchcigar . com . Tell him to give you a good price!
His username is MrSmallBatch. look him up under RETAIL / FOR PROFIT forum


MDS said:


> Archun: I've been looking for boxes at a good price. Any info you could give on that would be appreciated. I have actually found that I can get singles at a B&M 30 minutes from me for a cheaper price (per stick) than buying a box from CI or other online retailers. I'll be travelling all over the place over the holidays so if I decide to look to buy a box it will be after the new year.


----------



## MDS

Sounds good, Thanks!


----------



## hawesg

Kona's Dad said:


> Man, these pics just gives me goose bumps. I tried asking my local cigar shop V Cut Lounge (LA) if they had any and they said not at this time. This just looks awesome.


Matt, not too far from there in Venice beach on main st there is a shop called Hollywood smokes. Very nice smoke shop, they have a Liga account and usually have FFPs etc.... there's the same markup as everywhere else in west LA but they do have them, and the lounge is great, Schwarzenegger used to smoke there, I'm not sure if he still does but there's lots of interesting people and if you go on Friday the owner has his massive boxer in for grooming hes a supper sweet beautiful dog


----------



## hawesg

Sightly off topic but


----------



## Kingtut82

we're did you get the sticker? that's badass


----------



## hawesg

Kingtut82 said:


> we're did you get the sticker? that's badass


It's a decal, or a series of them, and I dunno they just showed up in the mail, I guess somebody saw that I was looking for one


----------



## john37

not my stash but some liga **** none the less. just got this today and the no9 is still sealed in the box under it. wanted to leave one sealed up.
awesome ashtray, going to be hard to even ash in it lol


----------



## BDog

Nice! I just picked up the # 9 version of that ashtray! Go ahead and use it! The Pewter insert pulls out and can be placed in the dishwasher for a full sani wash.

These ashtrays are getting harder to find and I am surprised you did. Great pickup!


----------



## BDog

hawesg said:


> It's a decal, or a series of them, and I dunno they just showed up in the mail, I guess somebody saw that I was looking for one


To all the "somebodies" I am looking for a # 9 decal like the one pictured above. 

I'll check my mail soon. :rofl:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

:mischief:


----------



## justbrew77

Not cigars but I got this kickass shirt.


----------



## socalocmatt

Thats a badass shirt bro!


----------



## hawesg

BDog said:


> To all the "somebodies" I am looking for a # 9 decal like the one pictured above.
> 
> I'll check my mail soon. :rofl:


There is actually a group buy going on right now for similar ones


----------



## smokin_dad

After seeing all these pictures, it make me want to try the ones I have. I guess I better start smoking them. Unfortunately I only have 1 of each line, so I have been saving them for special occasions! Looks like I will be having numerous special coming up soon!!


----------



## hawesg

My secret Santa had a no 9 robusto in it and today Preston leveled my house, amongst the damage there were these two beauties:


----------



## Archun

Nice hit, Im still bringing you 1 as promised next time im in Cali...


hawesg said:


> My secret Santa had a no 9 robusto in it and today Preston leveled my house, amongst the damage there were these two beauties:


----------



## TacticalComm

I only recently tried the Ligas and man, I'm HOOKED! Love that No9 and have a T52 to try! WOW, best smokes I've had in a long time!


----------



## hawesg

Archun said:


> Nice hit, Im still bringing you 1 as promised next time im in Cali...


That would be more than appreciated but don't feel obligated, mostly I think it will be nice to enjoy a smoke together, hopefully by then it will have warmed up around here. I'm not by any means saying its cold especially since I'm going to Ottawa on Sunday
, but it will be nice when it's not all overcast and windy.


----------



## Dubv23

I started rearranging my Liga Collection today because i had the opportunity to acquire a good amount through a recent trade, got blessed with one in my secret Santa gift, and acquired a few more that are awaiting shipment.

I went from having half of the top shelf of my desktop humi to having half of a shelf in the cooler stocked with Liga goods. 

... Now to sniff out some of the harder to find ones... And post pictures


----------



## mike91LX

im so glad to see there is a support group for this sickness. Ive already smoked through a fair share of boxes and am always picking them up when i can. I hope JD and saka keep coming out with these great sticks.

Liga section of the cabinet










LP#9










pigs,unicos










undercrown, singles










I thought this would be a cool pic. I think this is every limited release except the JD4 which i have a couple on their way to me


----------



## justbrew77

Nice collection mike, that prerelease dirty rat and mf13 are badass.


----------



## mike91LX

thanks brother, my pride and joy of the collection is def the habano wrapped FFP i dont know if ill ever be able to bring myself to smoke it


----------



## loulax07

mike91LX said:


> thanks brother, my pride and joy of the collection is def the habano wrapped FFP i dont know if ill ever be able to bring myself to smoke it


I ,,,, don't even know what to say. Speechless


----------



## Trilobyte

Great looking Stash Mike.


----------



## StogieNinja

mike91LX said:


>


:shock:

:dr

:bowdown:


----------



## StogieNinja

mike91LX said:


> thanks brother, my pride and joy of the collection is def the habano wrapped FFP i dont know if ill ever be able to bring myself to smoke it


They made one of those?!

Man... that's an insane collection. Can you tell us any more about that habano-wrapped pig?!


----------



## mike91LX

yeah the guys on the cigar safari got a couple each and i managed to pry one away from one of the guys who went. So i could be wrong but i would assume only about 20 were made


----------



## android

damn Mike! a real beauty of a stash there bro!


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

Speechless.... ok well almost since that is a word, but still.... you know what I mean.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

Look what I found at a B&M in Atlanta...

yes miracles do happen!


----------



## loulax07

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> Look what I found at a B&M in Atlanta...
> 
> yes miracles do happen!


Holy shitballs! Lucky bastage
enjoy bro, I know u will!


----------



## StogieNinja

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> Look what I found at a B&M in Atlanta...
> 
> yes miracles do happen!


Dang! That's an amazing score!


----------



## BaconStrips

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> Look what I found at a B&M in Atlanta...
> 
> yes miracles do happen!


Very nice pick up Dan! Pigs do fly I guess... Lol.


----------



## Trilobyte

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> Look what I found at a B&M in Atlanta...
> 
> yes miracles do happen!


Great find!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Dubv23

Nice!


----------



## chris1360

So you came to my hometown, where I work, steal all the good cigars, and don't even bother to drop me a line and say hey while your where here......:tsk::hmm::faint2:

Very nice pick up brother! Where did you find those?


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

chris1360 said:


> So you came to my hometown, where I work, steal all the good cigars, and don't even bother to drop me a line and say hey while your where here......:tsk::hmm::faint2:
> 
> Very nice pick up brother! Where did you find those?


Well, you had 3 years to pick them up and you didn't :heh: just kidding, err sort of :smoke2:

Really, I cant believe that I found them, owner of the B&M said that he was holding them for one of his customers and the guy never came back, but he never bothered to put them on the shelf!! Umm, ok, I'll take them off your hands!

As far as where I got them, all I'm gonna say is Scottish :spy:

I come to ATL every other week for work, I've got a little office out here.

Lets get together next time I come out, which should be 1/3, I'll pm you when I come.

What part of town do you live in?


----------



## chris1360

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> Well, you had 3 years to pick them up and you didn't :heh: just kidding, err sort of :smoke2:
> 
> Really, I cant believe that I found them, owner of the B&M said that he was holding them for one of his customers and the guy never came back, but he never bothered to put them on the shelf!! Umm, ok, I'll take them off your hands!
> 
> As far as where I got them, all I'm gonna say is Scottish :spy:
> 
> I come to ATL every other week for work, I've got a little office out here.
> 
> Lets get together next time I come out, which should be 1/3, I'll pm you when I come.
> 
> What part of town do you live in?


Wow you seriously lucked up big time! That is an awesome score! I honestly have been going to 1 and only 1 b&m since the day I turned 18. They treat me good, usually get me what I need, and have given me no reason to go anywhere else.

Im down for a herf... I will PM you!


----------



## hawesg

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> Look what I found at a B&M in Atlanta...
> 
> yes miracles do happen!


It's a chrismas miracle Daniel, let me know if you feel like getting rid of any of them ever, but mostly ENJOY them.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

I'm willing to trade some for No9 pigs. 

Trying to complete my collection of a box of each pigs set


----------



## Tex

chris1360 said:


> So you came to my hometown, where I work, steal all the good cigars, and don't even bother to drop me a line and say hey while your where here......:tsk::hmm::faint2:
> 
> Very nice pick up brother! Where did you find those?





I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> Well, you had 3 years to pick them up and you didn't :heh: just kidding, err sort of :smoke2:
> 
> Really, I cant believe that I found them, owner of the B&M said that he was holding them for one of his customers and the guy never came back, but he never bothered to put them on the shelf!! Umm, ok, I'll take them off your hands!
> 
> As far as where I got them, all I'm gonna say is Scottish :spy:
> 
> I come to ATL every other week for work, I've got a little office out here.
> 
> Lets get together next time I come out, which should be 1/3, I'll pm you when I come.
> 
> What part of town do you live in?


 If yall want more to the party holler at me im on the south side of town!


----------



## drewestatecigar

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> Look what I found at a B&M in Atlanta...
> 
> yes miracles do happen!


What a find!


----------



## justbrew77

Got these in today


----------



## mrj205

justbrew77 said:


> Got these in today


14 tins? Holy moly Justin, you do have a problem. 

Nice acquisition, sir.


----------



## StogieNinja

justbrew77 said:


> Got these in today


What?!?! Nice find!!! Lmk how they smoke!


----------



## Fuego

90 Feral Pigs inbound...pictures when they all get here!


----------



## loulax07

Fuego said:


> 90 Feral Pigs inbound...pictures when they all get here!


90?!


----------



## Fuego

loulax07 said:


> 90?!


Yep...managed to round up 7 boxes and 20 singles


----------



## StogieNinja

That's insane! And by insane I mean awesome. And by awesome, I mean insane!!!


----------



## hawesg

justbrew77 said:


> Got these in today


Of course you did Justin, You always get the good stuff


----------



## Fuego

Half of my new stock has arrived:


----------



## loulax07

Fuego said:


> Half of my new stock has arrived:
> View attachment 42185


Here I thought I loved FFP's lol


----------



## StogieNinja

Finally got a tin of Papas Fritas!


----------



## tylernim

Fuego said:


> Half of my new stock has arrived:
> View attachment 42185


90? Really? Wow...how often do you have a FFP?


----------



## BaconStrips

tylernim said:


> 90? Really? Wow...how often do you have a FFP?


One a day keeps the doctor away. :mrgreen:


----------



## exprime8

Fuego said:


> Half of my new stock has arrived:
> View attachment 42185


as a fellow lover of the wild winged pigs, this is just insane, i bow to the master :bowdown:


----------



## Fuego

Thanks guys...the ffp is a personal favorite and a special client of mine asked for some lately so I'm just stocking up!


----------



## hawesg

Fuego said:


> Thanks guys...the ffp is a personal favorite and a special client of mine asked for some lately so I'm just stocking up!


I've always said, go big or go home. Sadly as a student, I try to keep around a box of each of the Unicos sitting around, that is a fantastic grab


----------



## Tex

My current stash.....


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

Tex said:


> My current stash.....


Where did you find the L40s? Was it a local shop?


----------



## Tex

yessir sure was


----------



## Themadlbb

Fuego said:


> 90 Feral Pigs inbound...pictures when they all get here!


And here I was wondering why I couldn't find any of the damned things! Well played, sir. Well played.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

Tex said:


> yessir sure was


Do they have any more??


----------



## Tex

They had 3 left last week when I was there. My local is in Atlanta GA not Texas just fyi.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

Tex said:


> They had 3 left last week when I was there. My local is in Atlanta GA not Texas just fyi.


I know... :cowboyic9: I'm in Atlanta right now on biz. Which shop?


----------



## chris1360

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> I know... :cowboyic9: I'm in Atlanta right now on biz. Which shop?


AG Cigars in stockbridge..... most likely gone by now. A lot of Liga whores go there, including me. Now if your looking for Viajes.... they are stocked!


----------



## BDog

Picked up a Tin of the Papa's at my local. Unfortunately there was only one Papa's Fritas stick to be had but he "gifted" me the tin. Big Whoop! On the hunt for more now...


----------



## justbrew77

Picked up some uf13s, the one on the far left us an original prerelease. I guess they decided to change the size.


----------



## Maverick7232

Nice pick up Justin, I've been trying myself to grab a few of those but the only thing I was able to get was a box of Pigs.


----------



## Dubv23

Ive worked hard to get to this point...and yet there are still two that im in need of. The No 9 Pig and The 'A'.



















Other than that, my Liga collection is exactly where i want it to be...for now.


----------



## tylernim

What I wouldn't do for some Velvet Rats...

Any of you guys have opinions to offer on the BOTL Lanceros?


----------



## exprime8

Dubv23 said:


> Ive worked hard to get to this point...and yet there are still two that im in need of. The No 9 Pig and The 'A'.
> Other than that, my Liga collection is exactly where i want it to be...for now.


very nicely done sir!


----------



## Tex

Damn Will! That's an amazing stash, just had to wipe the drool off the screen.


----------



## StogieNinja

tylernim said:


> What I wouldn't do for some Velvet Rats...
> 
> Any of you guys have opinions to offer on the BOTL Lanceros?


One of the best sticks to come out of Drew Estate. Holds its own against any if the rest of the Liga Privada line.


----------



## tylernim

I'm working a source atm...he's certainly trying to charge a premium. Trying to keep my impulse at bay.


----------



## Dubv23

That's what I hear! I haven't had one yet but I'm truly looking forward to the day I smoke one of those bad boys.

Thanks for the kind words guys!


----------



## Matt4370

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> One of the best sticks to come out of Drew Estate. Holds its own against any if the rest of the Liga Privada line.


Don't believe the Fat Lil' Ninja! Aww.......... who am I kidding?!?!? The man knows his LP sticks!

Justin, you stash of LP stuff always amazes me! Yours and Bobs. I HATE when this thread pops up, make me jealous!


----------



## morganti

Damn, I wish I could find LP's up here rather than having to get them shipped across the border.


----------



## Zlc410

My long looked for pride and joys...


----------



## Ziggeroy

These look amazing! I've never tried one, but I will now! :smoke:


----------



## morganti

I can't wait until my shipment arrives... 5 undercrown, 5 52's and 5 9's. This will be my first experience with LP.


----------



## Guarantee

A few I picked up recently.


----------



## Zlc410

Smoked the UF-13 tonight and it is probably my favorite liga so far.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Here's today's little haul:


----------



## tylernim

Zlc410 said:


> Smoked the UF-13 tonight and it is probably my favorite liga so far.


Good to hear. What about about it did you like so much? Have you had all the Unicos?

Lastly, do you prefer the 9 or t52?

Just trying to get an idea of what I'm holding myself back from currently :hungry:


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I'm still new to this hobby, but after looking at My Humidor on cigar geeks, I realized something truly terrifying.

Of the approximately 200 sticks I now own, more than 1/3 are by Drew Estate, including the Natural Line, MUWAT and LP.

If this is going to be a lasting trend my wallet is in for some hurting.


----------



## USMCDevilDogg

I've never smoked one...but your picuture has made a great impression.....:biggrin:


----------



## Zlc410

I am still pretty new to smoking so I wont even try to review the UF-13 in a way that someone more experienced would. I will just say the retrohale on it was amazing and it had a kind of sweetness about it. Of course it was a normal liga in the smoke production and the other good stuff I enjoy. My brother smoked one at the same time and he agreed that it was his favorite so far as well. I liked it much better than the L40, but I have not had a ratzilla as I only have two and try to only smoke one after I have three in the humi, lol.


----------



## Zlc410

And I prefer the 9 over the T52, but probably enjoy the FFP above the L40 or Papas or Dirty Rat.


----------



## Blueracer

Zlc410 said:


> My long looked for pride and joys...


This is a very sweet looking picture!!


----------



## Zlc410

They look delicious. I just cant seem to bring myself to smoke one of the rare ones. Afraid I will love it and never find another one.


----------



## Two_Three

Here is/was my stash. Just started smoking. I need to build my collection up.


----------



## morganti

Just came in today and I can't wait to light one up.


----------



## RayJax

Was doing some organizing earlier and thought I'd pause to take a family photo.

Although I don't have quite the stash others do these are what I have on hand. Both my local B&M tend to have T52 and #9 in stock so I haven't stockpiled too bad!










And the sticks I crush pretty regularly! Corona Vivas and Robusto Undercrowns!


----------



## tokenindian

And here i'm racking my brain, trying to figure out why i cant find any of these in stock........

All joking aside, i have 9 LP No 9's toros and 5 T-52's on their way. I'm not ready to drop the case on a full box(s) yet.


----------



## nfusion770

Not as large as some but it's a start and I do have another FFP on the way.


----------



## Dubv23

I was able to add a few more to the collection










Plus some Herrera Esteli and Puros Huerfanos which are DE made


----------



## Fuego

More Pigs!!


----------



## hawesg

Dubv23 said:


> I was able to add a few more to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus some Herrera Esteli and Puros Huerfanos which are DE made


Out of control


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Fuego said:


> More Pigs!!
> View attachment 43273


I am *so* envious... I'm down to only one left.


----------



## Stillinger

That's absurd. I can barely find ONE FFP, none the less a bunch of boxes


----------



## hawesg

Finally!!!!!!


----------



## Fuego

That papas fritas looks funny!


----------



## RayJax

Looks good Garrett!


----------



## Reg

Time to start smoking.


----------



## hawesg

Fuego said:


> That papas fritas looks funny!


I switched around the band so it would fit


----------



## Fuego

hawesg said:


> I switched around the band so it would fit


ya I know..it's all about the presentation! Nice lineup you have!


----------



## Dubv23

hawesg said:


> Finally!!!!!!


Killer lineup! Glad to see you got the Velvet rat man.


----------



## hawesg

Dubv23 said:


> Killer lineup! Glad to see you got the Velvet rat man.


Don't think I've given up on getting what you need, there's a reasonable chance I'll end up sending this one off before I have a chance to smoke it


----------



## Loki21

Now you need a BASHERT pig in there. That band would light that lineup. Very nice pic though.


----------



## hawesg

Loki21 said:


> Now you need a BASHERT pig in there. That band would light that lineup. Very nice pic though.


I can't even find a pic of a bashart pig let alone an actual one


----------



## MDS

Here's a look my my stash. I got my no 9s in there as usual mostly robustos but a belicoso and corona doble is in there too. Only 1 undercrown left right now so I will be restocking on those pretty soon.


----------



## Loki21

hawesg said:


> I can't even find a pic of a bashart pig let alone an actual one


Search goggle for FFP Marvin Wedding and the top link is a ill video of the BASHERT. I know someone with some awesome pics of his and he needs to make a blown up version for me ASAP. Waiting on you ZLC410.


----------



## hawesg

Loki21 said:


> Search goggle for FFP Marvin Wedding and the top link is a ill video of the BASHERT. I know someone with some awesome pics of his and he needs to make a blown up version for me ASAP. Waiting on you ZLC410.


Thanks


----------



## Zlc410

My pigs. This started out as a WTB 4 of them and have since gotten lucky through people telling me they found some on other forums, etc. I am selling off a few at a time to help me reduce stock of other lower priced cigars. Paid $25 or more for every undercrown and No.9 pig on there so cant afford to smoke many of them. But they are pretty to look at. The Bashert wont be sold until a price is set on the open market and not even then unless it is REALLY high.


----------



## nikonnut

Dubv23 said:


> I was able to add a few more to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus some Herrera Esteli and Puros Huerfanos which are DE made


Sweet! That's the second No.9 tubo I've seen. Very nice sir


----------



## RayJax

I hadn't even heard of the Bashert pig! I have a hard enough time locking down FFP, Rats, and L40s!

Everytime I check in this thread there is a new impossible to find Liga! You guys rock keeping my in awe as well as my continuing search!


----------



## Smokin'Joe

Wow.... There are some awesome stashes in here. I've got a modest stash but am slowly building it up.
Looking to add some Unico's to the humidor and have recently placed my name on some lists at some nearby B&M's... not holding my breath though.

Great pics, keep'em coming!


----------



## UTKhodgy

Gifted a LP No. 9 this weekend! My first No. 9! Off to age in a dark corner with my 3 FFPs.


----------



## Fuego

More FFP's...


----------



## Smokin'Joe

You're slowly killing me Fuego! lol


----------



## loulax07

Fuego said:


> More FFP's...
> View attachment 43338


yea but arent u buying these for a client of yours?


----------



## Fuego

loulax07 said:


> yea but arent u buying these for a client of yours?


Not these ones.


----------



## Smokin'Joe

How can I become a "client" lol


----------



## Fuego

Smokin'Joe said:


> How can I become a "client" lol


lol - Play any sports professionally?


----------



## Smokin'Joe

In my dreams!


----------



## Fuego

Smokin'Joe said:


> In my dreams!


Mine too! Sorry for getting off topic everyone!


----------



## Fuego

I'm sure it's getting old, but 6 more boxes today:


----------



## Smokin'Joe

Nice pick up!
And to think, I'm stoked about picking up a single this Friday! LMAO!


----------



## Mr Puro

nothing like a UZI


----------



## RayJax

Dang Fuego you are on a tear!


----------



## nfusion770

Maybe Fuego should stop hogging all the pigs .


----------



## BaconStrips

Fuego said:


> I'm sure it's getting old, but 6 more boxes today:
> View attachment 43373


Don't you sell these?


----------



## BaconStrips

Tubos


----------



## Fuego

BaconStrips said:


> Don't you sell these?


Some of them. I'd estimate that I smoke half of them personally. The others are resold to friends/clients, but none of them are sold publicly. 
Does this mean that I should not post pictures in this thread? Let me know either way. As a Liga fan, I'm just trying to share some pictures...no ulterior motives.


----------



## BaconStrips

Fuego said:


> Does this mean that I should not post pictures in this thread? Let me know either way. As a Liga fan, I'm just trying to share some pictures...no ulterior motives.


No, you can post in here, that's what this thread is for. I was just asking a question.


----------



## BaconStrips

Last photo didn't take...here's the Tubos


----------



## nfusion770

Updated stash (less the ones I've smoked/ doled out)










And the 12 remaining Papas Fritas


----------



## Fuego

^^ Very nice!


----------



## justbrew77

My latest liga pickups


----------



## Suzza

When did those Undercrown pigs come out? Are they still available?


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Suzza said:


> When did those Undercrown pigs come out? Are they still available?


They were only released in the Netherlands last year sometime - I think around June. I've been trying to get my hands on some ever since I found out about them.


----------



## Suzza

HTML5 Gordon said:


> They were only released in the Netherlands last year sometime - I think around June. I've been trying to get my hands on some ever since I found out about them.


Wow how did all these puffers get them then? We must have a bunch of people from the Netherlands on here. That or they have good connections.


----------



## k-morelli

yea they're nearly impossible to get now, i was lucky enough to be gifted some by a truly great botl.. only one left at this point though.. they smoke pretty good too, some people prefer the corona viva so I'm told


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Suzza said:


> Wow how did all these puffers get them then? We must have a bunch of people from the Netherlands on here. That or they have good connections.


There was a Dutch shop that was selling them and people imported them. There was only around 200 boxes made, and I got there too late...


----------



## Zlc410

A couple pics. Trying to decide which should go on my wall between these and the others I posted in a different picture thread.



















Just sent this one to the lab to be printed at 10x30 for my brothers back porch.


----------



## MDS

Well I couldn't fit a whole box of undecrowns on top so I just included a few, but this is a picture of the stash before I start smoking them down. You also get a nice size comparison between the No9 robusto and the UF13.


----------



## hawesg

HTML5 Gordon said:


> There was a Dutch shop that was selling them and people imported them. There was only around 200 boxes made, and I got there too late...


Don't feel bad, I found the shop that would ship to america, posted it here and wasn't far enough down on the slope yet to think I wanted a whole box


----------



## justbrew77

Got these in yesterday


----------



## MDS

Are T52 and No9 pigs still in production? I'm not sure I can say that I've seen one in person before.


----------



## justbrew77

MDS said:


> Are T52 and No9 pigs still in production? I'm not sure I can say that I've seen one in person before.


Nope, no. 9 pigs were sold in 2009, t52 pigs were sold in 2010. Only place to find them is from another botl.


----------



## Smokin'Joe

Scores my first Unico box. So stoked!!


----------



## BaconStrips

Congrats Joe, they are great smokes.


----------



## StogieNinja

justbrew77 said:


> Got these in yesterday


Dirty Rats!!!!


----------



## Smokin'Joe

BaconStrips said:


> Congrats Joe, they are great smokes.


Thanks Bacon!

I'm lighting one up tomorrow.


----------



## RayJax

Finally found a box. Need to relax a little bit...have spent way to much this month but couldn't pass these guys up!


----------



## Smokin'Joe

I'm with you, I'm waiting for a box to get here next week, then I need to chill for a little bit.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Okay, I was shifting around/sorting one of my humidors today and figured it would be a good time for me to play in this thread too.

Not nearly what some of you have, and I'm realizing it is time for me to get more No. 9s... And I'm down to my last FFP.  At least I'm good on the Undercrown Corona Vivas and Papas Fritas since I just got the new boxes in.


----------



## Fuego




----------



## Deadhead Dave

Got a couple new ones in today, so I thought it would be a good time for a family photo. I smoke more than I collect, the no 9 pigs will be meeting flame this friday with my boss after work.


----------



## ichett

Because of Yous I've started a small collection myself. I'll have to post up pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## zgnombies

Deadhead Dave said:


> Got a couple new ones in today, so I thought it would be a good time for a family photo. I smoke more than I collect, the no 9 pigs will be meeting flame this friday with my boss after work.


That is a sweet picture. Nice collection man!


----------



## jeepman_su

Its not huge like some of these are, but I am pretty proud of the collection of Liga stuff I have gathered....now onto the pr0n! Oh I apologize the pics are a bit blurry.

Dirt Rats (sorry didn't feel like opening all the boxes lol)









FFP's (again sorry other box was still sealed)









L40's









UF13's









Randomness (Box of No 9's, single No 9's, single t52's, undercrowns, and papas fritas)









Thanks for looking I was hoping to revive this thread it has been a bit dead!


----------



## Smokin'Joe

Awesome! Still trying to track down a box of those rats!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

jeepman_su said:


> L40's


*SO* jealous right now! I want a box of L40s like now... I've been putting off smoking my last 3 until I score a box...


----------



## jeepman_su

Smokin'Joe said:


> Awesome! Still trying to track down a box of those rats!


I love me some rats....I buy them whenever I see them lol!



HTML5 Gordon said:


> *SO* jealous right now! I want a box of L40s like now... I've been putting off smoking my last 3 until I score a box...


They are so hard to get....I saw a box at my local b&m and picked a few up just the other day.


----------



## edwardsdigital

My B&M seems to carry everything from Drew EXCEPT the LP Unico's.... Unless he just keeps them for himself....


----------



## loulax07

edwardsdigital said:


> My B&M seems to carry everything from Drew EXCEPT the LP Unico's.... Unless he just keeps them for himself....


many dealers cant get the Unico or LP lines, but still carry the Undercrown, Acid, etc


----------



## Vargasm

Just picked up my first four pack of Fries and have some T52s and Undercrowns on the way, this thread has me psyched for them.


----------



## penguinshockey

Reorganizing my humidor..... Have more FFPs and UF-13s than I thought .....


----------



## Engineer99

penguinshockey said:


> Reorganizing my humidor..... Have more FFPs and UF-13s than I thought .....


You know life is good and you're doing alright when you forget how many boxes of Uf-13s and FFPs you have!


----------



## ichett

penguinshockey said:


> Reorganizing my humidor..... Have more FFPs and UF-13s than I thought .....


That's like a lifetime supply for me.


----------



## penguinshockey

ichett said:


> That's like a lifetime supply for me.


Let's see . . . . 80 FFPs and 108 UF-13s in the boxes plus 18 loose FFPs/UF-13s . . . . one FFP or UF-13 per week = 196 weeks or almost 4 years. Nope - not a lifetime supply yet lol!!


----------



## ejewell

penguinshockey said:


> Let's see . . . . 80 FFPs and 108 UF-13s in the boxes plus 18 loose FFPs/UF-13s . . . . one FFP or UF-13 per week = 196 weeks or almost 4 years. Nope - not a lifetime supply yet lol!!


This stash puts me to shame. haha. Beautiful though. Let me see if I can get a picture of mine up


----------



## ichett

penguinshockey said:


> Let's see . . . . 80 FFPs and 108 UF-13s in the boxes plus 18 loose FFPs/UF-13s . . . . one FFP or UF-13 per week = 196 weeks or almost 4 years. Nope - not a lifetime supply yet lol!!


The 5 FFP and 4 UF13 I have will have to last a lifetime for me since they're so hard to come by.


----------



## ejewell

ichett said:


> The 5 FFP and 4 UF13 I have will have to last a lifetime for me since they're so hard to come by.


I guess I'll hold on to that last box of UF13s I thought ab selling. Lol.









My humble stash.


----------



## jeepman_su

ejewell said:


> I guess I'll hold on to that last box of UF13s I thought ab selling. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 44435
> 
> 
> My humble stash.


You were giving me a hard time about what I have for Liga stuff.....you have about as much as me so I don't wanna hear it lol! However I will take those A's off your hands lol!


----------



## ejewell

jeepman_su said:


> You were giving me a hard time about what I have for Liga stuff.....you have about as much as me so I don't wanna hear it lol! However I will take those A's off your hands lol!


I'm debating on whether or not to smoke, sell, or save those guys. When I talked to JD at the event he mentioned something or other about opening a few good stores and maybe doing some events in Pitt. I'll be heading to Pitt this weekend to visit friends and scope out some B&Ms. Also want to hit Primanti Bros.

I have had a tab open for 3 days... looking at Koldfront/Edgestar 28s. haha. I'm itching. but I also dont think all of that will fit! plus I have 2 good size tubberdores, a box of goldie 5s, and about 15 more sticks coming in the mail.

I discovered a route to buying singles or 5ers of CCs... I can't help myself.

And I only have like 9 sharks. you have a box! :smoke:


----------



## jeepman_su

ejewell said:


> I'm debating on whether or not to smoke, sell, or save those guys. When I talked to JD at the event he mentioned something or other about opening a few good stores and maybe doing some events in Pitt. I'll be heading to Pitt this weekend to visit friends and scope out some B&Ms. Also want to hit Primanti Bros.
> 
> I have had a tab open for 3 days... looking at Koldfront/Edgestar 28s. haha. I'm itching. but I also dont think all of that will fit! plus I have 2 good size tubberdores, a box of goldie 5s, and about 15 more sticks coming in the mail.
> 
> I discovered a route to buying singles or 5ers of CCs... I can't help myself.
> 
> And I only have like 9 sharks. you have a box! :smoke:


Hahaha see now your just rationalizing. I also have boxes of CC's too but we won't go there ;-)

That sucks I am going out of town this weekend or I would show you around to different shops. There are so many good shops down here. While down here you gotta check out Blooms......I don't really go there but you need to go there once it is pretty impressive lol. If you need any ideas of places to check out let me know.


----------



## shakinghorizons

ejewell said:


> I discovered a route to buying singles or 5ers of CCs... I can't help myself.


Can you PM me your source?


----------



## Archun

You're just showing off now!:kicknuts:


penguinshockey said:


> Let's see . . . . 80 FFPs and 108 UF-13s in the boxes plus 18 loose FFPs/UF-13s . . . . one FFP or UF-13 per week = 196 weeks or almost 4 years. Nope - not a lifetime supply yet lol!!


----------



## ejewell

jeepman_su said:


> Hahaha see now your just rationalizing. I also have boxes of CC's too but we won't go there ;-)
> 
> That sucks I am going out of town this weekend or I would show you around to different shops. There are so many good shops down here. While down here you gotta check out Blooms......I don't really go there but you need to go there once it is pretty impressive lol. If you need any ideas of places to check out let me know.


Things I'm looking for: LP, LP, and more LP. Opus or anejo would be great too, but only if reasonably priced. I'll add blooms to my list.

As for CC's I am thinking about getting a few different boxes of Beli's and keeping 5ers, then selling off the rest in 5ers at cost +shipping. Maybe do the same with PC's too since apparently they are pretty good without a lot of age.

The point being I think you and I are running in the same race as far as our preferences ;-)


----------



## jeepman_su

ejewell said:


> Things I'm looking for: LP, LP, and more LP. Opus or anejo would be great too, but only if reasonably priced. I'll add blooms to my list.
> 
> As for CC's I am thinking about getting a few different boxes of Beli's and keeping 5ers, then selling off the rest in 5ers at cost +shipping. Maybe do the same with PC's too since apparently they are pretty good without a lot of age.
> 
> The point being I think you and I are running in the same race as far as our preferences ;-)


We should just start doing box splits lol.....i need to get off my buying freeze first thought!


----------



## jeepman_su

ejewell said:


> Things I'm looking for: LP, LP, and more LP. Opus or anejo would be great too, but only if reasonably priced. I'll add blooms to my list.
> 
> As for CC's I am thinking about getting a few different boxes of Beli's and keeping 5ers, then selling off the rest in 5ers at cost +shipping. Maybe do the same with PC's too since apparently they are pretty good without a lot of age.
> 
> The point being I think you and I are running in the same race as far as our preferences ;-)


Blooms will have Opus and Anejo's more than likely. They will also have LP's but it is unlikely they will have any unicos. Allegheny Smokeworks sells Viaje I believe if you are looking for that. I got to Smoker Friendly in Monroeville and they have Unicos in stock from time to time along with Anejos. Smoke Cigar Shop in Bridgeville is also pretty nice. They don't sell LP stuff though. All places have good prices as well. At Blooms the last time I was there they had a fair amount of opus stuff including some coffins.


----------



## ejewell

jeepman_su said:


> Blooms will have Opus and Anejo's more than likely. They will also have LP's but it is unlikely they will have any unicos. Allegheny Smokeworks sells Viaje I believe if you are looking for that. I got to Smoker Friendly in Monroeville and they have Unicos in stock from time to time along with Anejos. Smoke Cigar Shop in Bridgeville is also pretty nice. They don't sell LP stuff though. All places have good prices as well. At Blooms the last time I was there they had a fair amount of opus stuff including some coffins.


I wrote all that down for this weekend!

I'm really torn because I know of a place with a box of rats and another place with a box of pigs. the whore in me wants to get them. but for 350 between the two I'm sad. The rats are at 200, the pigs at 154.


----------



## ejewell

I caved and bought both... 
@jeepman_su can you give me some more info on those B&Ms. PM will suffice, I'm just having a hard time finding smoker friendly in monroeville for example.


----------



## canadacigar

not much of a liga stash but I figured I would share.... (liga undercrowns, viva, robusto, lp9, t52)


----------



## ejewell

canadacigar said:


> not much of a liga stash but I figured I would share.... (liga undercrowns, viva, robusto, lp9, t52)
> View attachment 44677


you gotta start somewhere man! Plus the fact that you're in canada makes it a bit more difficult I imagine.


----------



## canadacigar

Thanks Erik! Yes, hard to find here in Canada. I don't try, just order from the states!! Would love to try the Uf13 or flying pig. have you had them?


----------



## scottyg354

My Uzi Weighs a Ton Baitfish anyone? These are my every day smoke. Save my Dirty Rats and T52 for the weekend.


----------



## Passprotection

scottyg354 said:


> My Uzi Weighs a Ton Baitfish anyone? These are my every day smoke. Save my Dirty Rats and T52 for the weekend.


Not an everyday smoke but I enjoy them too. Got a 3 tins and a bombed single. My favorite from Drew Estate so far.


----------



## justbrew77

My liga wineador I've been working on. Once I get the temp and RH perfect I will be moving my liga collection into it.


----------



## JKlavins

Damn! I can't find a single No.9 or anything Liga Privada anywhere (other than undercrown) I've never even had one, and my buddy has even had Saka's Blend. SO frustrating!!!


----------



## Cheftompkins

Justbrew77.......I love this idea!!! I hope you don't mind, but I am going to steal this one. As a retired Chef, and wine afficionado I have a couple of these lying around. Thank you.


----------



## Carpenter69

JKlavins said:


> Damn! I can't find a single No.9 or anything Liga Privada anywhere (other than undercrown) I've never even had one, and my buddy has even had Saka's Blend. SO frustrating!!!


If your looking for no.9's I can hook you up. My B&M has them all the time. Lmk


----------



## JustinThyme

JKlavins said:


> Damn! I can't find a single No.9 or anything Liga Privada anywhere (other than undercrown) I've never even had one, and my buddy has even had Saka's Blend. SO frustrating!!!


After browsing this thread its no wonder you can find them, too many hoarders!


----------



## pmr1010

I'm not sure the censor will allow it but my response began with F. 

Honestly, those pictures are amazing. I don't know who you are but you are a fantastic photographer aninjaforallseasons!

And now I have to find some more of them for myself!


----------



## Loki21




----------



## Loki21




----------



## Carpenter69

Loki21 said:


> View attachment 45056


Nice stash, very rare! Now start smokin' 'um!


----------



## Loki21

I plan on it!


----------



## wctaylor89

Some of you have amazing stashes! Quite jealous


----------



## JJ3

Loki21 said:


> View attachment 45057


Amazing! :thumb: How long did it take you to find all those?


----------



## Loki21

Been smoking cigars for one year


----------



## justbrew77

Finally got it all filled up.


----------



## ggcadc

that isnt full, theres still room for at least 8 more boxes!!

still, im super jelly


----------



## JustinThyme

justbrew77 said:


> Finally got it all filled up.


Lucky for you that you live in the wetern end of PA. If you were near the east I would hunt you down and raid your stash! 
No wonder these are hard to find........
I would settle for a single box of each.


----------



## BDog

justbrew77 said:


> Finally got it all filled up.


Looks amazing Justin! Needs more Papa's Fritas!


----------



## wctaylor89

Simply awesome.



justbrew77 said:


> Finally got it all filled up.


----------



## jcruz

That is simply incredible!


----------



## L2ISGTE350

I'm drooling on myself! That's an awesome setup!


----------



## waltah

That's a crazy cool setup!


----------



## dmanuel

Just got these from the B&M


----------



## BaconStrips

dmanuel said:


> Just got these from the B&M


Very nice.


----------



## Puroprince

what kind of humidor is that? justbrew77


----------



## JustinThyme

Puroprince said:


> what kind of humidor is that? justbrew77


Wineador. EdgeStar 34 bottle dual zone wine cooler.


----------



## s55amgxxx

man you puff members really love those ligas


----------



## justbrew77

Puroprince said:


> what kind of humidor is that? justbrew77


EdgeStar 34 bottle, I removed the compressor and wired it so the fans and temp gauges still work. It's a pretty nice set up and you can get them cheap as scratch and dent models.


----------



## ejewell

So... this is just a fraction of my stash... the L40 fraction... lol. 4 boxes worth and one loner that will meet his end tonight.


----------



## Carpenter69

Very nice. I've had quite a few boxes. Unfortunately with a 2 yr.old I don't have enough time to smoke a lot of lancero's. I've got 1 box of L40's left. There staying put.


----------



## chRONIC

:smoke2::flypig:Wow now this is a man that's passionate about his work! One of the reasons I buy this product. Bravo!!!


----------



## chRONIC

ssaka said:


> PS: Yes, it is weird to have a PS at the top of a post, but I just previewed my post and realized it is longwinded and somewhat self serving - so I decided to add this PS as a WARNING: Do not read it unless you can stomach a manufacturer posting pridefully about their product and for those that do endure my ramblings please know they are genuinely heart felt and good intentioned. Consider yourself warned...
> 
> Or you could just read it and hate on me, I am a very very very big boy and can take it... ;>
> 
> ===
> 
> I am at the factory for the next ten days or so and just had a moment of peace to finally take a peek online at forums - been forever it seems...
> 
> Anyways, those are some amazing stashes and I agree they look super yummy - you guys take some great pics, I would argue many are better than the professional pics you see in many of the current cigar ads!
> 
> A few quick replies to some of the questions I saw while reading he thread:
> 
> 1. Regretfully I can not post an image of my personal stash. Retailers are already pissed at us for not delivering enough LPs and my posting of an image of my stash would result in a f'ing firing squad! <lol> In 2006 I made it very clear to everyone at DE and others that LPs would be a nearly impossible cigar to make to meet demand if it ever became popular with smokers and that I was always going to ensure that as long as I was with DE I would reserve enough for me to smoke, it truly is my personal cigar. I smoke five or more every single day. So having LP's in stock for my own consumption is as essential as air and water so my personal stash is an absolute necessity as far as I am concerned.
> 
> 2. Demand greatly outstrips out ability to produce these cigars at the quality and consistency we expect by easily 10 to 1 even after 5 years and the demand seems to be increasing, however we have not, nor will we "tweak" the blend or rush the tobacco to make them more available. We have been doing everything possible to harvest more leaf and we have increased production, just no where near the demand. And we have taken a very hard line stance we will not sell any LPs that we do not feel are worthy of being boxed, hence look at the huge T52 shortage of the last year. The extremely oily stalk-cut Habano capa from the 2009 harvest has required an extra year of fermentation and it appears the 2010 crop will require the same - hence the drought of T52s, Dirty Rats and the L40s, plus the indefinite back-burnering of the Ratzilla blend. We just simply are not going to screw up what we think is exceptional cigar for some short term sales even if that is millions of dollars. Some would argue we are geniuses other would call us incredibly stupid... I am still not sure which myself.
> 
> 3. All of the LPs are regular production with the exception of 2 - the original No. 9 Flying Pig and the following year's T52 Flying Pig releases. All the No. 9, T52s, Dirty Rats, L40s and Feral Flying Pigs are intended to be continued production items as tobacco is ready to do so.
> 
> 4. Wrapper shades DO vary. Within the No. 9 line the color of the CT Broadleaf No. 1 can vary from Maduro to Oscuro and in T52 the shades range from Colorado Maduro to Maduro. The reason for this is we DO NOT ferment the wrappers for color - we ferment them for burn, flavor and aroma - color is NOT a primary concern. If we were to make it so, it would mean we would have to over-ferment the leaf in order to achieve a perfect consistent color and that would end up resulting in our sacrificing some of the flavor. LPs are meant to be smoked with your mouth and nose, not your eyes - yes, we love the fact that they are pretty, but ultimately the taste, aroma and burn determines when we deem a wrapper bulk ready to be used on the production floor. Same holds true for the fillers and even the binder leaf. Fwiw, it is a continually ongoing discussion and sampling of tobaccos between JD, Nicholas, Jessenia, Rubio, Raymond, Luis, Joel, Chema, Marlin and myself that determines when tobacco is ready - it is truly a team effort of monumental proportions - everyone must agree before we certify tobacco as "ready to go". Today alone, we smoked dozens of samples of T52 wrapper from one of the 2009 pilones.
> 
> 5. To my knowledge, we have no retailers in Canada. I think we have only one International LP account and it is in the Netherlands and he is a personal longtime friend of the company. Regretfully we have not yet been able to open more retailers, even though there are many we truly wish we could and fully intend to when supply allows.
> 
> 6. Our intent is to not limit the brand, we as a company do not strive to make limited releases. You make far more money being able to consistently deliver to retailers and cigar smokers all the cigars they want to consume than playing the Limited game - imo most of this Limited Release nonsense is a gimmick. That being said and to repeat myself, even with that in mind we are not going to destroy what we regard as an exceptional product - we are simply going to do our best to make as many as possible the way they should be. I greatly admire the Padron's for how they have treated their 1964 and 1926 lines and it took them well over a decade plus of dedication to be able to supply as many as they do today, which still isn't enough, but they never cashed in at the expense of the quality of their product. And for that cigar smokers rightfully hold their product in high esteem and reward them with their hard earned dollars for their hard work of doing the right thing. IMO, this is the way to do it and everyone at DE agrees from top to bottom. And before anyone gets their panties in a twist, I am not saying we are Padron, I am saying they are cigar makers whom I greatly admire and I am smart enough to know they got it right in always putting quality first and foremost. Hopefully someday we will open many more accounts and be able to ship existing LP Appointed Merchants far more cigars.
> 
> And finally, even though this wasn't one of the questions I want to personally say THANKS. All of our past, current and future success is solely due to our fellow herfers enjoying our cigars and their willingness to buy them. We know everyone works hard for their money and we strive to deliver the best cigars possible regardless of whether you are an ACID or Liga Privada smoker or anywhere in between. We are humbled by the accolades we receive and do our best to listen and address the complaints of our customers, we are not perfect and we know this, yet please know we continue to always strive to be better.
> 
> So much for "quick replies"... sheesh!
> 
> BR,
> 
> Steve Saka
> President, Drew Estate


Wow now this is a man that's passionate about his work! One of the reasons I buy this product. Bravo!!!


----------



## jmj_203

Number six made me laugh the most.


----------



## cigar-bros

My DE Stash


----------



## GnarlyEggs

@cigar-bros 8 A's? Nice!!


----------



## bogiestogie

My tiny lil stash



Nicas on top shelf, my new everyday smoke.


----------



## Puroprince

One Drawer Dedicated to Liga and growing...


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Here is my entire stash of DE. Sorry, I'm still a noobie.


----------



## TCBSmokes

MDSPHOTO said:


> Here is my entire stash of DE. Sorry, I'm still a noobie.


lol. We are neck and neck! :smile: Picked up my first Undercrown and Papas Fritas the other day. TCB

View attachment 82432


----------



## smitty8202

Wow you guys are some liga privada nuts. I love it. I know this is a long shot since I am not well known on here but if possible I would like to do a box split with one of you. Looking for some t52 #9 FFP any type of lp in pig form haha. My b&mmis way to expensive and online doesn't have any.


----------



## ejewell

smitty8202 said:


> Wow you guys are some liga privada nuts. I love it. I know this is a long shot since I am not well known on here but if possible I would like to do a box split with one of you. Looking for some t52 #9 FFP any type of lp in pig form haha. My b&mmis way to expensive and online doesn't have any.


We probably all support your cause and are hunting along side you for some of those rare pigs, but you have to be careful what and how you post in the forum, mods are particular about the rules :spy: Once you hit 100 posts and 90 days you'll gain access to all the wonders of the Buy/Trade/Sell portion of the forum where you can do that sorta thing! :smoke: Until then sit tight and continue hunting brother!


----------



## brimy623

ejewell said:


> We probably all support your cause and are hunting along side you for some of those rare pigs, but you have to be careful what and how you post in the forum, mods are particular about the rules :spy: Once you hit 100 posts and 90 days you'll gain access to all the wonders of the Buy/Trade/Sell portion of the forum where you can do that sorta thing! :smoke: Until then sit tight and continue hunting brother!


+1
Excellent advice. @smitty8202
A lot of good people here. Enjoy & learn some more on how to enjoy this hobby!


----------



## smitty8202

Thanks for the advice guys. Did not know that with enough posts me sections open up.


----------



## GunsCars&Guitars

Big Fan of the DE's MUWAT Baitfish and have a couple other DE/LP in the stash right now (Flavored stuff is for my Dad, the aromatic pipe smoker  )









Phillip


----------



## defetis

ejewell said:


> We probably all support your cause and are hunting along side you for some of those rare pigs, but you have to be careful what and how you post in the forum, mods are particular about the rules :spy: Once you hit 100 posts and 90 days you'll gain access to all the wonders of the Buy/Trade/Sell portion of the forum where you can do that sorta thing! :smoke: Until then sit tight and continue hunting brother!


I understand the rules and am not looking to bend them but if any sources could be leaked im all over it  never tried any ligas or DE that wernt flavored


----------



## Jerren

ooo, these all look very nice. I haven't had one of these yet but its just been bumped to the top of my list.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

GunsCars&Guitars said:


> Big Fan of the DE's MUWAT Baitfish and have a couple other DE/LP in the stash right now (Flavored stuff is for my Dad, the aromatic pipe smoker  )
> 
> View attachment 47319
> 
> 
> Phillip


Nice collection! be sure to keep the 4 on the right away from the 10 on the left.


----------



## ejewell

defetis said:


> I understand the rules and am not looking to bend them but if any sources could be leaked im all over it  never tried any ligas or DE that wernt flavored


just google "Liga Privada" and go through the lists. Many if not all will be sold out of the Unico Series, but regular production No.9 and T52 sizes can be found pretty easily.

Insert shameless plug for Andrew (@MrSmallBatch) ... They're great over there.

If you find the No9 or T52 pigs you might as well consider it hitting the lottery...


----------



## GunsCars&Guitars

MDSPHOTO said:


> Nice collection! be sure to keep the 4 on the right away from the 10 on the left.


Temporarily the infused have been stored with some of the others (none of which were the LPs) but they're still in the celo and they will soon be going to their own little 15 cigar desktop as soon as it is done seasoning on Wednesday, I hope.

Phillip


----------



## MrSmallBatch

ejewell said:


> just google "Liga Privada" and go through the lists. Many if not all will be sold out of the Unico Series, but regular production No.9 and T52 sizes can be found pretty easily.
> 
> Insert shameless plug for Andrew (@MrSmallBatch) ... They're great over there.
> 
> If you find the No9 or T52 pigs you might as well consider it hitting the lottery...


Thanks Erik for the plug! Love it!


----------



## smitty8202

I just have to say after smoking my first lp Christmas Day it was love at first taste. Never really heard of them before as I am new to the cigar world. A buddy bought a 5 pack of t52's and gave em to use to smoke. I then started finding out more about the company. Damn is Jonathan Drew seem like a really cool guy. Very down to earth and doesn't let anything rush his product. He has a very good thing going there. Needless to say even though I only have 3 drew estate cigars in my humi I will be a Drew estate fan for a long time to come. Can't wait for the next batch of cigars to come out.


----------



## FlipMo

Bought these last week

View attachment 83005


----------



## Carpenter69

Beautiful. I hope you didn't buy them in Manhattan. Enjoy. The #9 are one of my favorites.


----------



## brimy623

FlipMo said:


> Bought these last week
> 
> View attachment 83005


Nice!!
Lucky you to find some pigs! :flypig:


----------



## 10 Gauge

Not as much a "stash", more of a "special reserve".


----------



## FlipMo

Drew Estate Herrera Esteli Piramide Fino (* I havent even tried one yet, but since CA rated it a score of 94 and it's #8 in the top 25 Cigars of 2013, I thought I buy a box.)

View attachment 83025


----------



## FlipMo

Carpenter69 said:


> Beautiful. I hope you didn't buy them in Manhattan. Enjoy. The #9 [/URL] are one of my favorites.


No I didnt. Taxes here in NY are crazy expensive (although the taxes went down a bit recently). I actually got these through Cbid. I was the high bidder to a box of T52 Belicoso's for $232, but when I got my order, the T52's werent included in the box. Called them up and asked them what was up. Apparently the T52's were on backorder since they didnt have anymore in stock. They asked me if I'd like to wait until they get more in stock or if I wanted a refund for the $232. I said that I can wait until they get more T52's in stock. A few minutes later, I logged onto Cbid and noticed that they had a box of #9 's in the belicoso's up for auction. Called them back and asked if they can substitute the T52's that were on backorder with the #9 's since they were the same size to which they agreed. A couple of days later, I received the #9 's. Now that's customer service! Thanks again Cbid!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Finally got most everything organized in the wineador! Here is the top drawer.


----------



## Gerace716




----------



## Gerace716

Hey man that collection is beautiful!! Can't get enough of the liga privadas!! If your ever looking to trade/sell a t52 pig I'd be very interested. Been hunting for one for a long time.


----------



## smitty8202

Awsome stash @GnarlyEggs. love those pigs. would love to do a trade/sell as well.


----------



## penguinshockey

GnarlyEggs said:


> Finally got most everything organized in the wineador! Here is the top drawer.


That's an awesome and expensive top drawer Joe!!


----------



## penguinshockey

The latest addition:



Love the cabinet - unfortunately so does the wife!


----------



## ejewell

penguinshockey said:


> The latest addition:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the cabinet - unfortunately so does the wife!


I want the cabinet too. but I don't want the price. haha.


----------



## dessureault

you guys have wonderful collections! I have 4 no.9 in my humidor but never tried one, i'll be sure to try one next time i'm at the cigar lounge (stupid cold weather outside)


----------



## Jerren

I've recently started taking photos of the cigars I enjoy with my actual camera (5d3). I look forward to sharing those with you all. This thread inspired me. This is just a photo with my iphone though.


----------



## Btubes18

penguinshockey said:


> The latest addition:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the cabinet - unfortunately so does the wife!


Wow, pretty cool. Where did you pick this up if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## penguinshockey

Btubes18 said:


> Wow, pretty cool. Where did you pick this up if you don't mind me asking?


Smallbatch had a couple listed several weeks ago for $520 each. They're new production but I've always wanted the 48 count cabinet . . . . after all - the only reason I have a budget in the first place is to see how bad I can blow it every month!!!


----------



## Drgonzo300

View attachment 83378


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Just starting out. Long way to go. But here: =]


----------



## ejewell

@Drgonzo300 you gotta up your tetris skills! :smoke:


----------



## ejewell

Giggity. Finished my collection of little piggies today.


----------



## Laynard

ejewell said:


> Giggity. Finished my collection of little piggies today.


So that's what Heaven looks like.


----------



## loulax07

ejewell said:


> Giggity. Finished my collection of little piggies today.


Gonna smoke em now?


----------



## ejewell

loulax07 said:


> Gonna smoke em now?


i have a couple singles first. lol. too pretty at the moment to mess w the boxes


----------



## smitty8202

@ejewell let me know if you would be willing to let a few of those go.


----------



## Drgonzo300

No doubt, was just throwing them all in there to put some photos together. Still working on thanking all the posters for much appreciated and valued advice in helping to set up all the humidors.



ejewell said:


> @Drgonzo300 you gotta up your tetris skills! :smoke:


----------



## djsmiles

ejewell said:


> Giggity. Finished my collection of little piggies today.


Always wanted to get my hands on an Undercrown Pig. Nice collection.


----------



## penguinshockey

Re-arranging the humidor again! The old LP stash has grown a little. . . .



So I thought it might be fun to see what the LP stash was worth at current MSRP. How about $6840 not counting the 4 boxes of Undercrowns ..... ouch!!

That may have been a mistake.


----------



## brimy623

penguinshockey said:


> Re-arranging the humidor again! The old LP stash has grown a little. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> So I thought it might be fun to see what the LP stash was worth at current MSRP. How about $6840 not counting the 4 boxes of Undercrowns ..... ouch!!
> 
> That may have been a mistake.


Looks good!
And you know that if you ever wanted to trim it down & recoup you could sell some easy around here!


----------



## Gerace716

Sry


----------



## Gerace716

ejewell said:


> Giggity. Finished my collection of little piggies today.


Although you probably already heard this 100 times if you ever wanna sell a t52 pig or no.9 pig I'd be happy to buy em !


----------



## brimy623

Gerace716 said:


> Although you probably already heard this 100 times if you ever wanna sell a t52 pig or no.9 pig I'd be happy to buy em !


+1^^


----------



## penguinshockey

brimy623 said:


> Looks good!
> And you know that if you ever wanted to trim it down & recoup you could sell some easy around here!


Funny thing - I just finished selling off a couple of boxes last month to make room for recently purchased Anejos and Unnamed Reserves! It's a vicious circle I tell you!


----------



## brimy623

penguinshockey said:


> Funny thing - I just finished selling off a couple of boxes last month to make room for recently purchased Anejos and Unnamed Reserves! It's a vicious circle I tell you!


LOL
I can only imagine!
I've seen some of your sales but don't do the pp thing & actually need to stop buying for a minute because I'm running out of room myself!


----------



## penguinshockey

brimy623 said:


> I've seen some of your sales but don't do the pp thing & actually need to stop buying for a minute because I'm running out of room myself!


You mean like this?


----------



## brimy623

penguinshockey said:


> You mean like this?


Yeah, but not on such a grand scale!!! WOW!!!
I only have a 12 btl wineador & two small tupperadors. 
I hope to have that problem one day.
Your stash looks good brother.

And something tells me that's not the whole thing!?!?!


----------



## penguinshockey

brimy623 said:


> Yeah, but not on such a grand scale!!! WOW!!!
> I only have a 12 btl wineador & two small tupperadors.
> I hope to have that problem one day.
> Your stash looks good brother.
> 
> And something tells me that's not the whole thing!?!?!


Well there is the Coleman 150 qt tupperdore in the closet . . . . and yes . . . it is also full! 
There - no more secrets . . . . lol


----------



## loulax07

penguinshockey said:


> Well there is the Coleman 150 qt tupperdore in the closet . . . . and yes . . . it is also full!
> There - no more secrets . . . . lol


Dude your nuts lol


----------



## ejewell

@penguinshockey

I came


----------



## ejewell

Double Post


----------



## loulax07

ejewell said:


> @penguinshockey
> 
> I came


LOL


----------



## djsmiles

ejewell said:


> Double Post


Twice, apparently.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

penguinshockey said:


> You mean like this?


That makes me feel much better about my own (now considered) modest stash.


----------



## DaWhyte86

ejewell said:


> Giggity. Finished my collection of little piggies today.
> 
> I don't know if I have ever been so jealous of another person in my life haha. Great collection. The FFP is by far my favorite smoke and have always wanted to try the other Pigs.


----------



## DaWhyte86

My (minuscule) Liga collection compared to some of you guys haha. Very hard to get them in Western NY (my friends and I drove 5 hours before just to get the L40's and a couple others).


----------



## huskers

DaWhyte86 said:


> My (minuscule) Liga collection compared to some of you guys haha. Very hard to get them in Western NY (my friends and I drove 5 hours before just to get the L40's and a couple others).
> 
> View attachment 47848


This pictures makes me curious and nervous all at the same time.

what's with the shot glass?


----------



## DaWhyte86

huskers said:


> This pictures makes me curious and nervous all at the same time.
> 
> what's with the shot glass?


It is a small amount of distilled water to keep the humidity.


----------



## defetis

:help:you have a couple hundred bucks worth of Ligas there, spend $6 on 2 Boveda packs and get rid of the water and mold foam


----------



## huskers

DaWhyte86 said:


> It is a small amount of distilled water to keep the humidity.


Not trying to be critical but that's a big no-no, ESPECIALLY with cigars in there.


----------



## huskers

defetis said:


> :help:you have a couple hundred bucks worth of Ligas there, spend $6 on 2 Boveda packs and get rid of the water and mold foam


yea, kind of like buying a bunch of sports cars and then storing them in a barn. :faint:


----------



## DaWhyte86

defetis said:


> :help:you have a couple hundred bucks worth of Ligas there, spend $6 on 2 Boveda packs and get rid of the water and mold foam





huskers said:


> Not trying to be critical but that's a big no-no, ESPECIALLY with cigars in there.





huskers said:


> yea, kind of like buying a bunch of sports cars and then storing them in a barn. :faint:


I've never had any kind of issue with the distilled water (no mold or anything) in either of my humidors but I will definitely take your suggestion if you think that would be better.


----------



## defetis

that would be a good idea. If you want me to store them for you I suppose I could find room:clap2:


----------



## huskers

DaWhyte86 said:


> I've never had any kind of issue with the distilled water (no mold or anything) in either of my humidors but I will definitely take your suggestion if you think that would be better.


I've never had any issues going 105 mph on the interstate either but it's not exactly smart or safe.

Yes, you would be wise to get rid of the water.

I'd just hate to see those cigars ruined for ya bud!


----------



## DaWhyte86

huskers said:


> I've never had any issues going 105 mph on the interstate either but it's not exactly smart or safe.
> 
> Yes, you would be wise to get rid of the water.
> 
> I'd just hate to see those cigars ruined for ya bud!


Alright man, sorry I posted my picture thought we were just sharing pics. As I said never had an issue but will take your recommendation.....


----------



## huskers

DaWhyte86 said:


> Alright man, sorry I posted my picture thought we were just sharing pics. As I said never had an issue but will take your recommendation.....


no need to be sorry, thanks for sharing!

I just didn't want you to have any issues with the water, that's all.

Just trying to help ya avoid any future problems you may have with an open glass of water.


----------



## PlatinumRespect

DaWhyte86 said:


> My (minuscule) Liga collection compared to some of you guys haha. Very hard to get them in Western NY (my friends and I drove 5 hours before just to get the L40's and a couple others).
> 
> View attachment 47848


Not to add fuel to the fire, but I hope you're lighting your sticks with refined butane instead of that Zippo lighter fluid.

/punintended


----------



## DaWhyte86

PlatinumRespect said:


> Not to add fuel to the fire, but I hope you're lighting your sticks with refined butane instead of that Zippo lighter fluid.
> 
> /punintended


No I only use matches on my cigars. Sometimes butane if I am at the bar and forgot my matches.


----------



## FlipMo

Just finished building a new wineador. Unfortunately I'm unable to post pics since I reached my pic posting quota, but to view pics of the build and my Liga Privada and Drew Estate stash, here's the link:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cussion/332111-whynter-28-wineador-build.html


----------



## ACasazza

Seeing all these Undercrowns is making me drool. And the fact that I've yet to try any of the other ligas. Props to everyones stash!


----------



## ejewell

ACasazza said:


> Seeing all these Undercrowns is making me drool. And the fact that I've yet to try any of the other ligas. Props to everyones stash!


I was wondering if you were still alive, Anthony. Haha. Haven't seen you in ages on Puff

And (shameless plug) if you're looking for liga I have some in the WTS at prices you won't beat. I'm shifting to the dark side. haha. :smoke:


----------



## ACasazza

ejewell said:


> I was wondering if you were still alive, Anthony. Haha. Haven't seen you in ages on Puff
> 
> And (shameless plug) if you're looking for liga I have some in the WTS at prices you won't beat. I'm shifting to the dark side. haha. :smoke:


Yeah I am still alive haha. Just had to stop with cigars due to financial reasons. I would go take a look at it but I'm down to $3 in my checking!


----------



## Merovius




----------



## SeanTheEvans

Wowzers! What a wonderful sight:clap2::dude::thumb:


----------



## ejewell

@Merovius good stuff.

At least you posted in the right thread this time


----------



## Merovius

ejewell said:


> @Merovius good stuff.
> 
> At least you posted in the right thread this time


Ha! Thanks man.


----------



## ejewell

I guess here is my NC Humi. I really only stock in Liga and Fuente. So I'll drop it all here. I was showing FlipMo what mine used to look like. So I just copied and pasted a before and after of what it used to look like before I sold a bunch of stuff. haha. Anyways. here it is.

Before.......









and After....


----------



## DaWhyte86

Just added some UF4's and a No. 9 to the collection with a couple other go to cigars. Never had a Herrera Esteli so I'm excited about that.


----------



## TMat

Dirty Rat & Feral Flying Pig

Found these two boxes today while on a business trip. They where hidden behind other boxes!!! Went to another location and they had already pulled the cigars out of the box to sell individually. Tried to pick them all up at this location as well and was told one stick per customer. What BS. Going to try to go back tomorrow when someone else is there to get them all.


----------



## P8ntbllr234

penguinshockey said:


> You mean like this?


I think I would be set for multiple lives with a stash like that


----------



## nice_ash

I am highly jealous of all these stashes I only have a few but I have recently purchased a box of L40's. A few of them will actually be up for sale soon


----------



## LegoMaximus

oh man all you guys are lucky ive been having such a hard time finding these cigars it sucks


----------



## LegoMaximus

hey man question for you where did you get your drawers from did you make them or by them from some where.


----------



## ejewell

LegoMaximus said:


> hey man question for you where did you get your drawers from did you make them or by them from some where.


I'm thinking you're talking to me? lol.

To mention someone use the @ symbol followed by their handle. You can also hit "reply with quote" to snag their attention. But if you do that on a Pic-heavy post I advise removing the pictures to reduce reposting fluff and taking up thread space.  That's just how I do it anyway!

Welcome to Puff Chris! I should drop in the New Puffer Section more often...

As for your question.. I picked up my drawers from Forrest at Wineadors.com ... He has been difficult to purchase from lately as his business has really taken off! There is also Chasidors.com I believe for drawers. Feel free to look around on Puff there are a lot of Wineador threads and mentions of different drawer manufacturers.

Hope this helps! Happy :smoke:'n


----------



## JargonScott

A+!


----------



## demuths1770

Nothing like you guys have. Of course I have several undercrowns stashed away. I would love to get my hads on a uf 13 or 4 or a dirty rat. Im so jealous


----------



## demuths1770

penguinshockey said:


> You mean like this?


That is one sexi stash right there!!!!


----------



## ejewell

demuths1770 said:


> Nothing like you guys have. Of course I have several undercrowns stashed away. I would love to get my hads on a uf 13 or 4 or a dirty rat. Im so jealous


quit wishin and whining and get your ass over to CI Hamburg or Bethlehem, you're less than an hour from both by my math. They have the majority of them, or get in the WTS section bro! :smoke:


----------



## demuths1770

Trust me im at cigars cigars international several times in Hamburg and they didnt have them last friday an they just had #9 and t52s amd usually in the wts section its fivers. As much as I would love a fiver singles is only in the budget lol. And Bethlehem is two hours for me


----------



## ejewell

demuths1770 said:


> Trust me im at cigars cigars international several times in Hamburg and they didnt have them last friday an they just had #9 and t52s amd usually in the wts section its fivers. As much as I would love a fiver singles is only in the budget lol. And Bethlehem is two hours for me


I'm new to PA so forgive my bad geography. I thought you were much closer to hamburg than that because of the Big Gruesome talk that was had. May not have been you, idk.

I was at Hamburg a few weeks ago and they had some at roughly msrp, so sounds like a bout of bad luck. lol


----------



## demuths1770

no your geography is correct it was me. im 30 min away from hamburg its Bethlehem that's a further drive lol. i was just at the hamburg store Friday but that was my last stop friday night and i had already spent 100 70 dollars so i may have overlooked them since i knew i wouldnt be buying any but i am planning another trip back up either the 13th or the 14th of this month so i will look harder plus it is going to be my first stop and also a shopping trip for me so if they have them i will be getting some!!!


----------



## demuths1770

Found me some uf13s tonight so I grabbed two. One for my birthday and one for down the road


----------



## AuTechCoM

ejewell said:


> I guess here is my NC Humi. I really only stock in Liga and Fuente. So I'll drop it all here. I was showing FlipMo what mine used to look like. So I just copied and pasted a before and after of what it used to look like before I sold a bunch of stuff. haha. Anyways. here it is.
> 
> Before.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and After....


Dang looks like I should have hit you up for some sharks and UF-13s lol.

And what an awesome collection


----------



## ejewell

AuTechCoM said:


> Dang looks like I should have hit you up for some sharks and UF-13s lol.
> 
> And what an awesome collection


It's even worse now man. I probably have 100 or less now, down from like, IDK, 400.


----------



## demuths1770

AuTechCoM said:


> Dang looks like I should have hit you up for some sharks and UF-13s lol.
> 
> And what an awesome collection


hell i was happy as hell to find uf13s in a store but really wanted a dirt rat. trying to find them makes it fun!


----------



## AuTechCoM

demuths1770 said:


> hell i was happy as hell to find uf13s in a store but really wanted a dirt rat. trying to find them makes it fun!


Hell I am lucky to find an overpriced LP9 at any of the local B&Mss


----------



## demuths1770

I bet. I have to local shops I can get t52s and number 9s for 12 dollars usually. I got the uf13s for 14


----------



## Fire23

Always wanted to try Liga's but just can't find them around me.


----------



## Dawgs7

This is all I have as of now. I have been searching for hours for any of the Unico Series, but to no avail.


----------



## demuths1770

Unicos are sometimes hard to find especially online


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

demuths1770 said:


> Unicos are sometimes hard to find especially online


Best place to find them for good prices in on WTS section on Puff!

YMMV


----------



## demuths1770

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Best place to find them for good prices in on WTS section on Puff!
> 
> YMMV


I usually dont have a problem finding them. Two local B&Ms have them in stock near me. I am hoping some undercrown pigs pop uo on the wts section


----------



## Dawgs7

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Best place to find them for good prices in on WTS section on Puff!
> 
> YMMV


Shouldn't be long until I hit the 100 post mark then I will definitely do this!


----------



## Dawgs7

demuths1770 said:


> I usually dont have a problem finding them. Two local B&Ms have them in stock near me. I am hoping some undercrown pigs pop uo on the wts section


Wow! That is really awesome! The B&M I go to in Ga. only has the Undercrowns. I found the No. 9s when visiting relatives in Maryland.


----------



## demuths1770

Yeah that I am lucky for. Also only 1 out of the 6 local B&Ms dose not have the regular ligas


----------



## ejewell

another collection update... lol.

You don't have to go back more than a page to see what it used to be.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

ejewell said:


> another collection update... lol.
> 
> You don't have to go back more than a page to see what it used to be.


Ha. Now we have about the same size liga collection.


----------



## jp1979

I have 1 unico and 11 9's left and then Im done...


----------



## 04EDGE40

So what's with you guys letting your collections dwindle down?

Is it the difficulty in acquiring them? Is it getting burnt out on the same smokes? I'm curious, as all I've ever tried is the Undercrown and Papas Fritas, but have a couple No. 9s resting for football season.


----------



## ejewell

MDSPHOTO said:


> Ha. Now we have about the same size liga collection.


You should see my OTHER collection. muahah



04EDGE40 said:


> So what's with you guys letting your collections dwindle down?
> 
> Is it the difficulty in acquiring them? Is it getting burnt out on the same smokes? I'm curious, as all I've ever tried is the Undercrown and Papas Fritas, but have a couple No. 9s resting for football season.


You dont typically rest liga long, it actually gets bland some would say. Including myself.

As for the dwindle of stock, I've just moved onto other tastes. If I wanted it, even Unico, I know a shop I could call in a second. The thing for me is the price inflation that is happening on the Unico and the sales tactics employed by several B&Ms both online and on the corner. I'm just over it. There are a lot of other better cheaper smokes.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking JD or DE and their product -- it is fantastic, as well as their marketing strategies -- I'm just on to other things.


----------



## 04EDGE40

ejewell said:


> You dont typically rest liga long, it actually gets bland some would say. Including myself.
> 
> As for the dwindle of stock, I've just moved onto other tastes. If I wanted it, even Unico, I know a shop I could call in a second. The thing for me is the price inflation that is happening on the Unico and the sales tactics employed by several B&Ms both online and on the corner. I'm just over it. There are a lot of other better cheaper smokes.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking JD or DE and their product -- it is fantastic, as well as their marketing strategies -- I'm just on to other things.


Huh, guess I didn't know that! Well hopefully 7 months isn't too long. I've got one lined up for the ND-Rice game tomorrow that's got 7 months on it, I hope it's as good as advertised!

We have one place around here that sells No. 9s, but that's it. No Papas Fritas even. We have great selections of everything else under the sun, but not DE. The owner of the place I frequent told me that they don't sell enough volume of DE stuff for JD to sell them his more exclusive smokes. Apparently you have to have a certain volume before they consider you a Drew Estate vendor and allow you to pick out more uncommon boxes I guess?


----------



## Tgs679

I have 2 UF-13,1 No.9 DC and 1 T52 Robusto. After I'm through them I don't see me purchasing any more DE. I have always preferred Peppin stuff anyway. I now live off of Tatuaje, buy Pete's stuff by the box. It makes up more than half of my stash.


----------



## beekman3437

This is* Amazing!!!!!*


----------



## beekman3437

I just want to try one


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

meh a miniscule "collection" ... love the No. 9 Belicoso


----------



## DLtoker

Just pure cigar ****.


----------



## rdemeter

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Best place to find them for good prices in on WTS section on Puff!
> 
> YMMV


75-80 more posts and I'll be there. I almost want to start randomly posting but I can bring myself to do it. I can however, reply to threads like this and hope.... one day... to get to the WTS pages. No B&Ms around me cary Liga. I've found some LP9's and T52s online, but thats it.


----------



## upnsmoke

It's not only the post count, you still need the 90 days...I can't wait to take a peek in there myself!


rdemeter said:


> 75-80 more posts and I'll be there. I almost want to start randomly posting but I can bring myself to do it. I can however, reply to threads like this and hope.... one day... to get to the WTS pages. No B&Ms around me cary Liga. I've found some LP9's and T52s online, but thats it.


----------



## AlBaron

upnsmoke said:


> It's not only the post count, you still need the 90 days...I can't wait to take a peek in there myself!


+1 
(another post in the books!  )


----------



## dhodge

I figured my first post has to be something worth while so I was just drooling over this thread today and figured since I am a huge liga fan I would post an obscure place that Ive been getting my unico's from field supply website hopefully someone can enjoy them to a lot of hard to find stuff just bought a box of L10s a box of feril flying pigs and dirty rats


----------



## Jpunz114

My humble stash...just got this box yesterday...the drew estate humidor has a few no 9, t52, L40 and a UF-13. Will post the inside when i get home.


----------



## HBNDN

I had a #9 for the first time at a lounge last night.


----------



## BaconandEggs

Finally remembered to post here.
Here is what's left of my humble Liga Stash after smoking a ton of them.
I haven't replenished the supply for almost a year now.

Regular No. 9's
Some T-52s
Feral Flying Pigs
Dirty Rat

No 9 Flying Pigs
T-52 Flying Pigs
Couple of Undercrown Flying Pigs

Box of Velvet Rats
Box of Ratzilla

Lastly, my favorite - A Box of UF-13s!

Still loving the meaty taste!

-B&E


----------



## Verdict

BaconandEggs said:


> Finally remembered to post here.
> Here is what's left of my humble Liga Stash after smoking a ton of them.
> I haven't replenished the supply for almost a year now.
> 
> Regular No. 9's
> Some T-52s
> Feral Flying Pigs
> Dirty Rat
> 
> No 9 Flying Pigs
> T-52 Flying Pigs
> Couple of Undercrown Flying Pigs
> 
> Box of Velvet Rats
> Box of Ratzilla
> 
> Lastly, my favorite - A Box of UF-13s!
> 
> Still loving the meaty taste!
> 
> -B&E


They really worth all the buzz. I've been thinking about grabing one to try from the b&m. Im just so new to this dropping that much on a stick right now without my pallet being built seems risky for me. But then again.. Ita only $10-15..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BaconandEggs

Verdict said:


> They really worth all the buzz. I've been thinking about grabing one to try from the b&m. Im just so new to this dropping that much on a stick right now without my pallet being built seems risky for me. But then again.. Ita only $10-15..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


I fancy the No. 9 over the T-52 if you wanted to choose between those.
My favorite is the UF-13 though.

The No. 9 and UF-13 give me a nice meaty mouth full of smoke and the taste is pleasant.

Some may think it is not worth it for the price, but I happen to enjoy them a bunch!

May as well give it a shot since they are readily available. If you like them then great! 
If you don't, your wallet will thank you! :vs_laugh:


----------



## demuths1770

Verdict said:


> They really worth all the buzz. I've been thinking about grabing one to try from the b&m. Im just so new to this dropping that much on a stick right now without my pallet being built seems risky for me. But then again.. Ita only $10-15..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


my advice would be try one or both. i would never let the experience of your pallet hold you back from a cigar because you may be missing out on a cigar you may love. i personally like the creaminess of the 9 but the t52 is also a good smoke. give both a try see if you like them


----------



## StogieNinja

Verdict said:


> They really worth all the buzz. I've been thinking about grabing one to try from the b&m. Im just so new to this dropping that much on a stick right now without my pallet being built seems risky for me. But then again.. Ita only $10-15..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


Won't know until you try one. Start with the No 9, its more noob friendly.


----------



## cracker1397

Alright I just spent a couple hours reading and I can’t decide which one to try first. I am a long time smoker and looking to branch out some. I love a strong flavored cigar. Which of these LPs would be best suited for me? Any help you can offer in choosing is greatly appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

cracker1397 said:


> Alright I just spent a couple hours reading and I can't decide which one to try first. I am a long time smoker and looking to branch out some. I love a strong flavored cigar. Which of these LPs would be best suited for me? Any help you can offer in choosing is greatly appreciated
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you prefer a more traditional format, try the UF13. If you fancy smaller RG, try the L40.

They are all very similar in flavor profile. I just don't like the 9 and T52 because out of the 10-12 I've smoked, they all burned aweful. I feel like quality has fallen off and there are more construction issues lately.

If you just want a nibble of what they taste like, grab a Papas Fritas.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hard to go wrong with any of em really, I like the T52, the Rat’s, The #9 and the Undercrown’s


----------



## cracker1397

I will give those a try thanks for the info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

